# Zamboanga City - "ASIA'S LATIN CITY"



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Ciudad de Zamboanga*
_(City of Zamboanga)_



















*El Ayuntamiento de Zamboanga*








_photo (c) Bro. Jeffrey Pioquinto, SJ_​








_original unedited photo (c) Cornerstone Photography_









_retrato (c) IG: @vaughnvoyage_



















*Zamboanga City* ( Zamboangueño or Chavacano/Spanish: _*Ciudad de Zamboanga*_) (Filipino:_Lungsod ng Zamboanga_) is classified as a highly urbanized city and it is currently ranked as the 6th most populous city (947,020 population as of 2010) and the 3rd largest city by area in the *Philippines*. ((522/km2) 1,353/sq mi)

The *Chabacano* (popularly known as Zamboangueño, which is based on 70% Spanish words, and 30% Italian, Portuguese, Quechua, Taino, Mexican-Indian, Nauhtl, Tagalog, Illongo, Bisaya and other Philippine languages) made Zamboanga as *"Asia's Latin City"*. Chavacano language is the _only Spanish-based creole in Asia_​
Images source: 1, 2, 3.





_Asia's Latin City Visitors_ 












www.efe.com

*Zamboanga (Filipinas), 9 Junio 2017 (EFE)*. - El idioma Chabacano, último exponente de la lengua Española en Filipinas, sobrevive a los embates del inglés y el tagalo en la ciudad sureña de Zamboanga gracias al empeño de académicos y medios de comunicación.

:cheers1:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Zamboanga City @ night_



























​
Images Source: 1, 2, 3


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Aerial Views_



















2009

























Images Source: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Aerial view (_1982_)

















Images source: 1, 2.


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Downtown_











































































































Images source: 1 '2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12,


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Source


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_International Fast-food chains_

















Source: 1, 2


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Mount Pulongbato & Zamboanga Cordilleras_

















​
source: 1 & 2


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zamboanga International Airport
*











































​
source: 1, 2,


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_The Historic *FORT PILAR*_


















































































_Fort Pilar Courtyard_

















source: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5


----------



## Spark (Jun 22, 2004)

Oye de verdad parece una ciudad cualquiera latinoamericana... Esta muy linda la ciudad


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

speak spanish in the city?
I dont like so much =/


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

This city has an amazing atmosphere for sure, and its constantly expanding. 

Greetings.kay:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*Gracias* chuck23!

Zamboanga is beautiful!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Rekarte said:


> speak spanish in the city?
> I dont like so much =/


Rekarte, they speak Chavacano in Zamboanga.


----------



## Stern (Jun 2, 2010)

chuck23 said:


> _Mount Pulongbato & Zamboanga Cordilleras_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! Ateneo HS building's upper floors and roofdeck are cleary visible behind the woods. :colgate:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Interesting!, really looks like a latinamerican city


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Zamboanga is the most "Latin American" city in the Philippines...

For all the Latin Americans here, this is an example of the Chavacano language spoken in Zamboanga:






I think a lot of words and phrases will sound familiar to all of you!


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Spark said:


> Oye de verdad parece una ciudad cualquiera latinoamericana... Esta muy linda la ciudad





henry hill said:


> This city has an amazing atmosphere for sure, and its constantly expanding.
> 
> Greetings.kay:





.for.ce.br said:


> *Gracias* chuck23!
> 
> Zamboanga is beautiful!


^^

Gracias a todos!


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

isakres said:


> Interesting!, really looks like a latinamerican city


Gracias Amigo!


----------



## windlady (Jul 29, 2006)

^^great job chuck, unveiling the beauty of zambo city to the world, bravo!!!!! 

^^buenas noches a todo


----------



## windlady (Jul 29, 2006)

Animo said:


> ^^ Because Portugal is a province of Spain. :tongue2:


^^helo animo, long time no hear from u on our thread, u started it right? daan ka naman pa minsan


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

windlady said:


> ^^some do and some dont anymore but during fiesta time colorful vintas as we call it comes alive in the shores of zambo city:cheers:


Cool. Here in my city, Fortaleza, some fishermen still use sailboats too, called "jangadas", that can be seen during all the year in the shoreline of the city.

Zamboanga's vintas remind me of Fortaleza's jangadas


----------



## marlowe_cano (Mar 1, 2009)

.for.ce.br said:


> Do Zamboanga's fishermen still use sailboats in their daily activities? Or they don't use sailboats any longer?



there are still a number of fishermen who use sailboats as their transport to fish in the seas. But many are also using motor-engined boats/speedboats... 


therefore, speedboats and sailboats as well are widely-used for fishing activities!!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the information!  It's exactly like here in my city, where part of the fishermen use motor-engined boats, but there are a big number of them who still use small sailboats... There is a famous song in Brazil about "the sails of Mucuripe" (Mucuripe is an inlet on Fortaleza). Is there any song in the Philippines about "the sails of Zamboanga"?


----------



## marlowe_cano (Mar 1, 2009)

^^

i don't remember any. but there are lots of musica en chabacano.. especially _cancion por el amor! _:hug:


By nature, Zamboangueños are *romantic*. _Muy cariñoso y cariñosa_!!! :nuts:


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

windlady said:


> ^^helo animo, long time no hear from u on our thread, u started it right? daan ka naman pa minsan


Oh, yeah. I started the original Zamboanga Hermosa thread! Haha, thanks for remembering... I've been busy with life and travels. I posted today there tho.


----------



## marlowe_cano (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

It looks like if a mexican, surinamese and ecuadorian city were put together in a blender and voilá


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ It just shows how much "Latin American" the Philippines are, and how Zamboanga is the most "Latin American" among the Filipino cities!


----------



## marlowe_cano (Mar 1, 2009)

*LANTAKA HOTEL NEW HALL*
*Pictures Courtesy of Alan B. dela Cruz*


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^

*Lantaka Hotel by the sea* is Zamboanga's oldest Hotel.


----------



## marlowe_cano (Mar 1, 2009)

x ^^

formerly known as *Bayot Hotel*.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice place... is becoming great


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice photos and nice city!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

A little bit of Latinamerica in Asia 

This city reminds me Miami :nuts:

Chabacano is almost like spanish .... que país para más interesante Filipinas, tiene de todo para todos los gustos :lol:


----------



## marlowe_cano (Mar 1, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice place... is becoming great





aster4000 said:


> nice photos and nice city!





Tyrone said:


> A little bit of Latinamerica in Asia
> 
> This city reminds me Miami :nuts:
> 
> Chabacano is almost like spanish .... que país para más interesante Filipinas, tiene de todo para todos los gustos :lol:






Veny y Visita este lugar!


Truly *Asia's Latin City*! VIVA!!! :banana:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^

The "ONLY" one in Asia. Very unique!


----------



## marlowe_cano (Mar 1, 2009)

*Zamboanga City Projects*





















































src


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^

Zamboanga's World-renowed Vinta's


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Never let Chabacano die, guys! Chabacano is your identity, it's what make your city unique in Asia...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice place ...


----------



## marlowe_cano (Mar 1, 2009)

Tyrone said:


> Very nice place ...



^^
gracias!


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice but you need to post more photos than talk, talk, talk.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More new photos could be really nice indeed  please...


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_*Paseo del Mar*_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sta. Cruz's Island Pink Sand Beach*























































*Sta. Cruz Islands* (_Little & Great Sta. Cruz_) is located just of the coast of Zamboanga City. Traveling to the islands is just a 15-minute boat ride.  ​


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the nice photos of this city.


----------



## marlowe_cano (Mar 1, 2009)

gracia otravez por el apreciaccion! Viva Zamboanga!


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Downtown Skyline*


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

chymera00 said:


> Zamboanga is one of the cities that really surprised me. I liked the city a lot during my recent visit.
> 
> Zamboanga International Airport
> 
> ...


...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots of a beautiful city.
Sta. Cruz island is really awesome ---- love the sand.


Check Me Out:*Vancouver&Burbs**MyTravelPhotos*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*PORQUE?*



chuck23 said:


> ^^
> 
> sign at a public restroom.
> 
> ...




era hasta el mana adverticemientos, Publicados na publico todo escribiendo na Zamboangueño y tiene lang subtitulo abajo ta pone....


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

Buenos Dias con ustedes todo aqui na este Hilo de "Ciudad Latina de Asia"


Marlo: Que tal amigo? despensa ya si ahora ya lang ya tambien yo ya puede visita aqui...jejejejeje ta acorda yo primero que ta nivita gat tu conmigo para hace el escuchada.... tu este ya crea?


Nuestro Lenguaje es de Nuestro Identidad....
Nuestro Identidad es de nuestro Cultura y Tradicion...
Cultura y Tradicion siguiendo con el de nuestro artes, Musicas y Bailes...


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

.D. said:


> so most of the population speaks spanish but the main public sings and what not are in English? :nuts:
> 
> nice city thou :yes:



Perdona conmigo!
*not* spanish.... but *Chavacano Language*!:banana::banana::banana:

This Chavacano Language _*has*_ *Six(6) Dialects
* namely:*1.*Caviten(Chabacano Di Nisos),*
2.*Ternateno(Chabacano di Bahra),*
3.*Ermiteno(Chabacano de ermita),*
4.*Cotabaten(Chabacano de Cotabato),*
5.*Castellano Abakay(Davaoeno Zamboangueno/Chavacano de Davao) and*
6.*Zamboangueno(Zamboangueno Chavacano/Chavacano/Chavacano de Zamboanga)


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

chuck23 said:


> ^^
> 
> Here's more.
> 
> ...



Buenas Noches!


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*Mi Amable Ciuadad de Zamboanga, el antes Republica de Zamboanga, Nacido del Ano 1635 y ya queda como un Ciudad del ano 1937.... oh mi Ciudad, tu hermosura es sin compara!;-)*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*Favor Visita Aqui http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=67514283#post67514283*

Favor Visita Aqui http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=67514283#post67514283


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

it would have been great if the U.S. had not removed the Philippines to Spain. So Philippine would have the independence from Spain, and the U.S. could not destroy schools and would not have squandered the Hispanic culture. Surely, Philippines would be more united to Spain and Latin America

great city


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

marlowe_cano said:


> *Zamboanga City Projects*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh!! the mayor is called llobregat, that is a river from barcelona, and "na" in catalan(lenguage from catalonia, balearic islands and valencia region in spain) is used 
before a woman name, for example: na Maria, na Antonia, etc...

is possible an influence from catalan speakers??​


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

alheaine said:


> ^^
> i can only a bit understand..:lol: i woke'up with Hiligaynon and English though..
> but i had a crash'course in Spanish back in college a few years ago..:lol:


^^
hahaha
atleast you know alittle though




el palmesano said:


> it would have been great if the U.S. had not removed the Philippines to Spain. So Philippine would have the independence from Spain, and the U.S. could not destroy schools and would not have squandered the Hispanic culture. Surely, Philippines would be more united to Spain and Latin America
> 
> great city


^^
yeah
but i think some of the Spanish culture is still with us



el palmesano said:


> oh!! the mayor is called llobregat, that is a river from barcelona, and "na" in catalan(lenguage from catalonia, balearic islands and valencia region in spain) is used
> before a woman name, for example: na Maria, na Antonia, etc...
> 
> is possible an influence from catalan speakers??


^^
huwow really?
a river ha
hehehe 
about the catalan, no idea
hehehe


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

èđđeůx;70361551 said:


> This is a beautiful city, and this is a nice thread.....minus the long paragraphs of spanish which I can't comprehend. :hahano: :laugh:



Hola Amigo! gracias for visiting this thread..
bdw amigo, we don't speak here Spanish but rather we speak here in "Zamboangueño Chavacano Language".;-)


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*(Escribiendo Na Lenguaje Zamboangueño)*



alheaine said:


> cheers from iloilo..nice thread..




gracias Alheaine!;-)


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*(Escribiendo Na Lenguaje Zamboangueño)*



paul_radley said:


> How are the sentences upon sentences of Spanish/Chavacano at all relevant? It's just taking up space...it's essentially spam.



favor ya lang usted visita aqui na este enlace http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chavacano_language


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*(Escribiendo Na Lenguaje Zamboangueño)*



12jairien14 said:


> ^^
> we are just showing our culture through our language



tupao gat tu!;-)jejejejeje
ta habla ellos que el Lenguaje es Cultura y Indetidad...


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

marlowe_cano said:


> *Zamboanga City Projects*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^
Cuando se hace este proyecto?


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

marlowe_cano said:


> ^^
> 
> i don't remember any. but there are lots of musica en chabacano.. especially _cancion por el amor! _:hug:
> 
> ...




Mapait! cosa ba yo puede habla? siempre! con verdad.... afavor gat yo na tu opinion!;-)


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*(Escribiendo Na Lenguaje Zamboangueño)*



marlowe_cano said:


> para con Jairen:
> 
> *Proyectos del Ciudad Autonoma de Latina amboanga*
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Its really a beautiful and very nice indeed; some new photos will be nice, i think...


----------



## Luis regio+tapatio (Oct 19, 2004)

Gracias por mostrarnos Zamboanga City/ thank you for showing us Zamboanga City it truly looks like a Latin american city I would say It looks a lot like any port in southwest Mexico, you are definatley our BROTHERS.

Keep your identity alive & VIVA Zamboanga City


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*(Escribiendo Na Lenguaje Zamboangueño)*



Luis regio+tapatio said:


> Gracias por mostrarnos Zamboanga City/ thank you for showing us Zamboanga City it truly looks like a Latin american city I would say It looks a lot like any port in southwest Mexico, you are definatley our BROTHERS.
> 
> Keep your identity alive & VIVA Zamboanga City




*(Escribiendo Na Lenguaje Zamboangueño)
*Muchas tambien por visita aqui na de nuestro hilo..;-)
si! verdad! pero el Ciudad Autonoma de Latina Zamboanga el mas latinamejica que el entero Filipino. no solamente por el de nuestra cultura sino por el idioma que nosotros ta conversa.

bueno, saludos mio a todos...
Acer_Cyle, un Latino Zamboangueño​


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

Luis regio+tapatio said:


> Gracias por mostrarnos Zamboanga City/ thank you for showing us Zamboanga City it truly looks like a Latin american city I would say It looks a lot like any port in southwest Mexico, you are definatley our BROTHERS.
> 
> Keep your identity alive & VIVA Zamboanga City


^^
:cheers:
Gracias, señor hermanos o debería decir que ...
Así que venga a visitarnos aquí!
Estaremos muy contentos si vendrá
^^


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

^^




^^


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*ARCHITECT, THE TRUE BUILDER*

pasa pasa lang yo aqui. . . :banana::banana::banana:


*ARCHITECT, THE TRUE BUILDER*​
We are so engrossed trying to foil the civil engineers into signing architectural documents which do not belong to them; we forget and ignore that construction, the other half of architecture, also belongs to us. It is a misconception that when we say construction and structural design of buildings, it is civil engineering.

Architectural Design is our legacy and nobody and no profession should mess on it. But we should not concentrate on design alone griping that we are invaded by aliens. There is not so much money in design anyway. It is in construction of buildings where we could rake big money. We have to put more emphasis in construction. In fact, an architect who only knows how to design and totally ignores its construction is only an artist or a paper architect. There are many prominent architects who affirm that construction belong to the civil engineers and not architectural in nature. It is a common understanding that when we think architecture, it is drawing of buildings only. That is why the civil engineers said that architects are “drawing lang ng drawing”.

Civil engineers have no expertise unlike the electrical, mechanical, chemical, sanitary and mining engineers and architects who are proficient in the design and execution of their callings. If there is,it has nothing to do with architecture for they don't have any single architectural subject in college.

The course of civil engineering in school is a preparation for them to work in the government after the board examination. The government is their kingdom. That’s the reason there are 90% civil engineers in the Dept. of Public Works and Highways nationwide, while the expert engineers and the architects comprise only 10%. They even hold the lowest position. Even in the most remote and undeveloped municipality, with a BPWH branch, is headed by a civil engineer. All government agencies like the DENR, DOJ, DOH and the like has at least one civil engineer employed to them. In RA 544 (Civil Engineering Law), a civil engineer cannot be punished for incompetence; but in RA 545(former Architecture Law), architects can be suspended or his licensed revoked if he is found incompetent. Unfair, yes, but government engineers do not necessarily be competent. Please see it for yourself.

It is a wrong notion to link construction and structural design to civil engineers. Architects are better constructor and structural designers of building. In my 4 decades as a construction man (construction draftsman and inspector, supervisor, project manager and area manager), I observe that in proportion, there are more constructing architects than the civil engineers especially in big construction companies. With 24,000 architects and 125,000 civil engineers or a 1 to 5 ratio, there are at least 3 architects to 5 civil engineers in the field of construction.

During my professional time, I worked with three U.S. agencies for a total of 9 ½ years, namely Getty Oil (6 years), USAID (2 ½ years) and Clark Air Base (1 year). My designation in Getty Oil is Supervising Architect; in USAID, Construction Architect. In both, our Operations Manager is a civil engineer. It is sad that there is no such calling in our country, because even those who are mandating our architectural documents do not care or probably do not believe in it. These callings are legitimately ours.

A building (vertical structure) is a delicate and more complicated to construct than the infrastructures (horizontal structure). An ordinary 6-storey building has an average of 25 items to work on, compared to a road or a bridge with the same amount which has not more than 8 items. The same building is 30 to 35% structural, 55 to 60% architectural or finishing, and 10% electrical and plumbing combined. In the road or bridge, about 90% is structural and more or less 10% finishing. Plumbing and electrical is optional. The building employs more manpower and tool power and less equipment. The road or the bridge employs much less manpower but more heavy equipments.

If there is one architect and one civil engineer who passed the board examination yesterday, and you want your ordinary two storey building constructed by picking only one of them, whom would you trust the construction, the architect, who could fully interpret your architectural design and who have already a two years experience as an architect, or the civil engineer, who could barely read architectural drawings and have no experience at all? Common sense dictates whom to give the work. How much more if the structure is a delicate mansion or a compound building like a big mall?

We should reinforce the knowledge and skill in the building construction technology and project management through seminars, workshops, forums, or even integrating it as one of the subjects in school. I took up a 36-hour course of Building Technology and Project Management at USAID in the Kingdom of Laos under the tutorship of the U.S. Marine Engineering Corps. In addition is a 3-time visit and lecture to the construction site. Each site visit is not less than 3 hours.
According to BoA Chair Armando Alli, there are only about 5,000 architects and about 70,000 civil engineers who are practicing architecture, and at the moment, we are still helpless to stop the civil engineers. They are even bold in taking out structural design from us which is ours in RA 545.

If they challenge us in architectural design, we should counter by giving the construction of our designs to our co-architects. If we could delegate drafting, specification writing and estimates to other architects, we could also delegate the construction and project management to our compatriot, especially the young ones. In this case, we are also training them until they become skill in the practice of construction by Administration, Design-Build, Cost-Plus, Project Management or even contracting the project package-deal or what we call “archi-prenuership”. This is architecture in its totality.

Whether you concur with me or not in this manuscript is not my point. My main focus is to give construction and architectural technology equal grip with design. As architects and civil engineers have equal legal rights to construct buildings, we could do better because we are the designers. They cannot complain and grumble if we starve them in the practice of construction.

“And is it not inspiring to see the building which was once on a paper grows and materialized before your eyes, fellow architects?"

A REMINDER FROM THE ARCHIVES

The first Gold Medal of Merit Award and Certificate was bestowed by the Philippine Institute of Architects to Arch. Andres Luna de San Pedro in 1950 not only for design, service and loyalty to the institute and public service, but also to the science of construction. Aside from many distinctions given to him in 1990, one of these is Arch. Leando V. Locsin’s precision in engineering technology. One of Arch. Juan F. Nakpil’s outstanding talents is also the execution of his created edifices. This only discloses that our ancestral architects, distinguished or not, are also in the field of exercising their profession in architectural engineering, technology and construction; and they are having grand times on it.*********Arch.CCNieves fuap caaif
END




Source: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=102332116469615&v=wall


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*ARCHITECTURE BEGINS WHERE ENGINEERING ENDS". It was quoted by a German Architect named "Walter Gropius"*

*"ARCHITECTURE BEGINS WHERE ENGINEERING ENDS". It was quoted by a German Architect named "Walter Gropius"*​

By: *Asiddin K. Arabain Uap*

Architects today are really facing a tragic when it comes to the profession but the two trades are off course play a vital role.

In connection to a project especially on building design before the appearance or I should say the building envelope comes out, it has to have an extensive research, design composition, client relation to architect to achieve a unified concept and subject to evaluation by the client. If the whole idea was then final and transferred by the architect into some series of design drawing then comes the Engineers, remember not only civil engineer, but also includes other engineering services like electrical mechanical and plumbing works. The point here is that without the Architects transferring the ideas of the client into a 2D designs, ("of course in connection to all existing laws and ordinances to conceive the project") there should not be any engineering works in building construction.

You cannot just start a project with a series of columns, or I should say with generators and other equipments without first obtaining what is the "general building ideas that suit the client", it all start first with the architect working with the client before anything else comes into work. So its all in respect the architects role in building industry, do what work you must do and leave what works are for other profession. It is a matter of respecting each others profession and function.




source: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=102332116469615&v=wall


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

^^
*sana maging ganito ang Zamboanga City sa Near Future*
^^


> Welcome to city of future
> Welcome to the city of the future. Tianjin is China's first eco-city, designed by the Surbana Urban Planning Group, and is set to be completed in 2020. See more at www.surbana.com
> 
> 
> ...


^^
ganda nu?
Green na Green
hehehe

^^


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

Acer_Cyle said:


> gracias Alheaine!;-)


^^
de nada.


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

12jairien14 said:


> ^^
> hahaha
> atleast you know alittle though


^^
yeah..at the very least..hehehehehe.. :cheers:


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

chuck23 said:


> _Asia's Latin City_.. Zamboanga!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Zamboanga Hermosa*
^^








Joemar "DINGDONG" Casintahan
^^








Marcos Chymera
^^








Marcos Chymera
^^








Marcos Chymera
^^








Marcos Chymera
^^








Marcos Chymera
^^








Marcos Chymera
^^








Marcos Chymera
^^








Marcos Chymera
^^








Marcos Chymera
^^








Marcos Chymera
^^








Marcos Chymera
^^








Marcos Chymera
^^








Marcos Chymera
^^


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

Bungong kaye said:


> Moro ( abusayaf ) and MILF seperation.




Favor mira este mapa
(pls see this map)









Abajo del Ciudad de Zamboanga amo el Basilan, Sulu y Tawi-Twai.
(below Zamobanga City is the Basilan, Sulu and Tawi-Twai)


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Downtown*








































































































































_viewed from the sea_



























_
photos by: Marcos Chymera_​


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

This thread should be in Latin American forum too, there is much in common ...


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

Tyrone said:


> This thread should be in Latin American forum too, there is much in common ...


^^
i agree


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry for the Large pic. :colgate:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Phase I_ of the rehabilitated R.T Lim Boulevard. _Phase II & III_ will soon follow. Adelante Zamboanga! :banana2:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_from Zamboanga City Thread 45_



SugbuhanongDURIAN said:


> Zamboanga is indeed a beautiful Latin City!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Zamboanga City Hall & Plaza Rizal during Christmas_. kay:









_
Plaza Pershing_



















_Calle Valderossa_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zamboanga City Economic Zone Authority Panorama*
_
Boat Houses @ Lagoon_








_by: crazyozzy21_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Ecozone Zipline_









_Ecozone Water Park_









_Pics by: crazyozzy21_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Zamboanga's Famous Sunset_









_by: crazyozzy21_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

La Vista del Mar Beach Resort
_Upper Calarian, Zamboanga City_









































































_photos by: Vernon G Stamm_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Beach Wedding @ Sta. Cruz Island_

_the first..!_ :applause:














































more photos here.


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Paseo del Mar


















Plaza del Pilar









Fort Pilar Shrine









Fort Pilar Courtyard








_
photos by: Vernon G Stamm_


----------



## Turgutt (Nov 7, 2007)

Gratamente sorprendido... no conocía de su existencia...

Muy bellas las fotos... Great pictures...


----------



## Turgutt (Nov 7, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> This thread should be in Latin American forum too, there is much in common ...


kay:


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

nice pic .


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mariscalito said:


> Gratamente sorprendido... no conocía de su existencia...
> 
> Muy bellas las fotos... Great pictures...


_Muchisimas Gracias! _ 



Mariscalito said:


> kay:


I'll make a thread in Latin America Forum, soon.


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Recent Photos of Zamboanga, Taken June 2011



chymera00 said:


> Starting to upload my photos during my trip to Zamboanga - Basilan last June
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chymera00 said:


> thanks  will be back sooner than I thought, hehe. Can't get enough of Zamboanga.
> 
> I really love Sta. Cruz Islands ... Zamboanga is a really unique HUC in the Philippines to have this natural white sand beach within such a close proximity to the town proper.
> 
> ...





chymera00 said:


> got better aerials this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Zamboanga must expand for the countryside to develop* 
Friday, 12 August 2011 14:06

*Zamboanga* *is bigger than Singapore, Hong Kong and twice bigger than Metro Manila in land area and territorial coverage*. Yet for the last 70 years or so since its charter, it is still made up of barangays (villages) instead of municipalities and cities due her stunted political as well as economic growth. 

As resident and stakeholder, we cannot help but ask why is it so? It seems that despite the many brilliant and capable leaders we have in the city’s political echelon, no one have taken the initiative and willingness to pursue a bold step of making *Zamboanga* politically dispersed but economically competitive with neighbors like Davao, General Santos, Cagayan de Oro, the Cotabato corridors and Cebu among her contemporaries in Mindanao and Visayas.

For those among us who have travelled outside the city and saw the fast growth and development of other places in the country as well as abroad, one cannot help but see the big difference of how absence of comprehensive development planning and proper utilization of vast land areas have stagnated us compared to areas who fast tracked their expansion and exercised the right approach toward urbanization.

However, expansion and urbanization will not happen without the vision, strong and unselfish political will of the leaders in the city accepting the challenge that total transformation of rural countryside (barangays) is needed, in fact long overdue which requires their support and push to make it happen. *Zamboanga* with all the 98 barangays had remained rural for so long because there is too much concentration of political dispensation that is not shared but controlled only by a few.

*When political power is controlled, there is no growth and development to speak of*. When only one mans and the political bodies like the City Council and the barangay heads he controls always tow his line even if what he wants done is only for selfish interest and not the general welfare, there is nothing that can make *Zamboanga* economically progressive. The people especially those in the barangays will continue to suffer and be denied of shared political governance where they can participate actively and collectively for their own benefit.

The inevitable consequence of such selfishness is unhealthy under the principle of effective management and public administration. The span of control is abused since administrators and political leaders refuse to open doors allowing the barangays to achieve a status of shared leadership becoming independent political units managing and governing their own municipality and exercise complete political emancipation no longer controlled and dictated on what is best and suitable for them to grow and also develop.

However, the situation is not hopeless if those in the barangays assert their rights since they are the ones who are stakeholders and beneficiaries of how communities should be, peaceful and progressive. The people in the barangays should not be timid and passive but demand from the city leaders (mayor, councilors and two representatives) to support and push for city’s expansion and empowerment of the countryside through conversion of qualified barangays to municipalities and creation of a third congressional district in *Zamboanga* because it so provided under the Local Government Code of 1991 permissible under the law. *The people in the barangays are the BOSS not those who control politics in City Hall and Congress*.

By Nung Ajihil

http://www.zamboangatoday.ph/index.php/opinion/viewsopinions/5789-zamboanga-must-expand-for-the-countryside-to-develop.html


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_by: Jorge Seneca Duquillo_​
_*Mt. Pulongbato*_, an extinct volcano 8 kms. north of downtown Zamboanga.​


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice aerial shots dude.
well, I hope and wish that this city will expand vertically.
visited zambo a long time ago and I love it.


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^

Hope you'll visit again. :colgate:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_from ZC Thread 47_



Chrisvenz said:


> Taken in Cabatangan Complex around 6PM. "Garden Orchids Hotel and Zamboanga International Airport."


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## john_lloyd_wright (Sep 8, 2011)

LOL!!! That city is infested with members of the Abu Sayaf gang. Moro kidnappers and bandits of Southern Philippines.



isakres said:


> Interesting!, really looks like a latinamerican city


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

john_lloyd_wright said:


> LOL!!! That city is infested with members of the Abu Sayaf gang. Moro kidnappers and bandits of Southern Philippines.


really?
are you from here?


----------



## fredrich85 (May 22, 2011)

I was in Zamboanga City last July 20-21. I could say its one of the safest place to visit. Even my looks seems to be North Asian, but then I was able to be back here in Manila in full. I love the city and thankful to Zuckichiro with his friend as they tour me around Zambo City. Promise, its safe even for foreigners


----------



## YoungBeef (Jun 23, 2011)

fredrich85 said:


> I was in Zamboanga City last July 20-21. I could say its one of the safest place to visit. Even my looks seems to be North Asian, but then I was able to be back here in Manila in full. I love the city and thankful to Zuckichiro with his friend as they tour me around Zambo City. Promise, its safe even for foreigners


^^
Thanks for the positive feedback Boss fredrich! Hope you can visit our city again.  Hopefully, most of SSC Zamboanga's members are free so they can accompany you next time.


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

fredrich85 said:


> I was in Zamboanga City last July 20-21. I could say its one of the safest place to visit. Even my looks seems to be North Asian, but then I was able to be back here in Manila in full. I love the city and thankful to Zuckichiro with his friend as they tour me around Zambo City. Promise, its safe even for foreigners


:cheers:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

From a Local Philippine Travel Show

________________











*Weekend Getaway in Asia's Latin City!* :banana2:

































At Fort Pilar Museum









At Mega Fishing Corp.








source​


----------



## fredrich85 (May 22, 2011)

YoungBeef said:


> ^^
> Thanks for the positive feedback Boss fredrich! Hope you can visit our city again.  Hopefully, most of SSC Zamboanga's members are free so they can accompany you next time.


Yep, Am planning of visiting your city next year either with my Friends or Family.


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

fredrich85 said:


> Yep, Am planning of visiting your city next year either with my Friends or Family.


:cheers:
talagang nag-enjoy kayo last time


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

fredrich85 said:


> Yep, Am planning of visiting your city next year either with my Friends or Family.


wow! that would be great! :yes: Please promote our city to everybody you know. We want everyone to experience what ZAMBOANGA is. kay:


----------



## fredrich85 (May 22, 2011)

12jairien14 said:


> :cheers:
> talagang nag-enjoy kayo last time



Yep. I was not able to do disco, so the next time im getting there I'll be sure to rock the dance floor.,., hehehe

Zamboanga City is so unique ba, its valid and acceptable to speak Chavacano, Cebuano and Tagalog.... very unique


----------



## fredrich85 (May 22, 2011)

chuck23 said:


> wow! that would be great! :yes: Please promote our city to everybody you know. We want everyone to experience what ZAMBOANGA is. kay:



Yeah, In fact am helping my friends and officemates in buying ticket, online. Simple yet the most basic in travelling.,, Im wishing that the ZAM-CDO route resume soon.


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

fredrich85 said:


> Yep. I was not able to do disco, so the next time it getting there I'll be sure to rock the dance floor.,., hehehe
> 
> Zamboanga City is so unique ba, its valid and acceptable to speak Chavacano, Cebuano and Tagalog.... very unique


yes indeed 
thankyou talaga
keep promoting our city kay:


----------



## ruffaramboo (Nov 11, 2010)

kinda overrated but still fine


----------



## fredrich85 (May 22, 2011)

ruffaramboo said:


> kinda overrated but still fine


 naunsa ka uy, have you been to Zamboanga City? have you been to other parts of the country? its my right to post what I have seen and feel,,. And I can stand for those,.,


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

fredrich85 said:


> Yeah, In fact am helping my friends and officemates in buying ticket, online. Simple yet the most basic in travelling.,, *Im wishing that the ZAM-CDO route resume soon.*


It has w/ Aero Majestic Airways this time. http://www.sunstar.com.ph/zamboanga/local-news/2011/09/14/new-airline-fly-zambo-cagayan-de-oro-route-179304


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Visit EXOTIC ZAMBOANGA 2011 !!!



















COMING this OCTOBER... *ZAMBOANGA HERMOSA FESTIVAL 2011*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

fredrich85 said:


> Yep. I was not able to do disco, so the next time im getting there I'll be sure to rock the dance floor.,., hehehe
> 
> Zamboanga City is so unique ba, its valid and acceptable to speak Chavacano, Cebuano and Tagalog.... very unique



you mean, Speak Zamboangueno.... thus, the estranijeros speaks cebuano... and tagalog only to communicate for these non-zamboangueno people who are studying and/or working here in Zamboanga City?;-)


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

jaygold06 said:


> Chavacano songs from Zamboanga.
> Mixture of spanish and filipino language.
> 
> Porque by Maldita
> ...



to be corrected:

Chavacano is an evolved language from spanish with influences from Tagalog (not Filipino language, in pertaining to what they claim the national language Filipino as in tagalog same.), Bisaya, Ilonggo, Yakan, Tausug, Subanon, Quechua, Nauht'l, Taino, Mexican-Indian, Portuguese, Italian, Kapampangan, Ilocano and other native american languages.


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

aster4000 said:


> small but nice city.



jajajajajaja


Ciudad de Zamboanga es no un Ciudad Pequena!;-)

Ciudad de Zamboanga is one of the Biggest City in the Philippines, being the third largest city in terms of land area, sustainable enough for having her own source of water, agrictural land to provide a little of food, has her sea for her seafood for the people.
Ciudad de Zamboanga is even far more bigger than the whole of Metro Manila.
Ciuudad de Zamboanga, is not just a Chartered but also an Independent and Highly-Urbanized City.
History says, Zamboanga was then a Republica de Zamboanga in which Zamboangueño Chavacano as it's Official Language and Spanish as Co-Official.
Ciudad de Zamboanga is also the birthplace of the language Called Zamboangueño Chavacano and her people called-Zamboangueño.


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

Acer_Cyle said:


> jajajajajaja
> 
> 
> Ciudad de Zamboanga es no un Ciudad Pequena!;-)
> ...


kay:


----------



## fredrich85 (May 22, 2011)

Acer_Cyle said:


> you mean, Speak Zamboangueno.... thus, the estranijeros speaks cebuano... and tagalog only to communicate for these non-zamboangueno people who are studying and/or working here in Zamboanga City?;-)



I can understand and speak a little castilian. Though we are getting fewer but our percentage is still considerable.


----------



## fredrich85 (May 22, 2011)

chuck23 said:


> It has w/ Aero Majestic Airways this time. http://www.sunstar.com.ph/zamboanga/local-news/2011/09/14/new-airline-fly-zambo-cagayan-de-oro-route-179304


hehehe, to be honest I really prefer other airlines,.,.


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

I hope i can post this here. :colgate:

__________________________

*‘Asia’s Latin City’ tag suits global taste — NCCA official *
_Wednesday, 21 September 2011 16:51_

*The chairman of the National Committee on Museums of the National Commission for Culture and the Arts (NCCA) has expressed high regard to the city’s new branding “Asia’s Latin City” saying it aptly positions the city in the global market.
*
Dr. Antonio Montalvan II cited Zamboanga City under the leadership of Mayor Celso Lobregat in his September 19 column “Kris-Crossing Mindanao” entitled ‘Polska kay ganda’, as one of the only two cities in the Philippines that “understood the value of slogans in the world arena”.

“So far, only Cebu and Zamboanga have understood the value of slogans in the world arena. Many of our city slogans are run-of-the-mill types that offer “rural” attractions rather than project global appeal. That should be the first object of any image-overhauling move”, Montalvan, who is also a known Mindanao anthropologist and ethnohistorian said in his article.

*Montalvan’s column devotes a great deal on the study of tourism slogans in the Asia Pacific Region, emphasizing that “Asia” is the key word. He cited the efforts of Malaysia which adopted the slogan “Malaysia truly Asia”, Hongkong which touts itself as “Asia’s World City”, Korea branded as “Soul of Asia” and several others which are paying off in as far as attracting global visitors.*

“We need not look far”, the columnist said as there are also areas in the Philippines that have discarded their old sobriquets and are now known in the global tourism market.

Tourism, he said “is a game of perception that certainly includes a script employing much “folklorizing”, “ethnicizing”, “exoticizing”. He stressed further “in the game of global tourism, one has to satisfy the global taste for “other-ness” and project an image of exotic-ness. Anthropologists find that absurd. What place in the world has remain unperturbed, undisturbed by visitors? But that is the game.”

He continued: “One surprising player in that game is Zamboanga City. It suffers from the strife-torn image of southern Mindanao. Its proximity to Basilan is something it cannot avoid. Mayor Celso Lobregat often laments that being the civic center of the Zamboanga Peninsula and the vast Sulu archipelago, any news of war that takes place within the region is often datelined and filed in Zamboanga City, even if it did not happen there. That is certainly a problem in the game of perception. But against that tide, the mayor has stopped the use of its traditional slogan “City of Flowers”, which really did not excite much interest among global tourists. *Today, Zamboanga City is “Asia’s Latin City”, thus positioning itself as another exotic destination for the traveller looking to Asia for an experience of that “other-ness”*.
*
Montalvan affirmed that Philippine cities must do no less stressing that slogans like “the friendliest city”, “city of bloom, blossom and boom” or the “city of smiles” “simply tell us that we have yet to step into the global dimensions of the game.”*

“We have yet to learn the ropes. Our slogans address only the local, not the global. We have yet to see that an expanding global inter-connectedness is opening up to new local meanings, self-images, representations best played in a competitive global arena”, the columnist said adding though that aside from the slogan there are other considerations that are equally critical.

Dr. Montalvan is a Ford Foundation scholar for the doctorate in anthropology on Mindanao Studies with the Mindanao Anthropology Consortium. He has written articles about Mindanao history and culture in academic journals and contributes a monthly column to the Philippine Daily Inquirer. — Sheila Covarrubias/City Hall PIO

source


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

chuck23 said:


> I hope i can post this here. :colgate:
> 
> __________________________
> 
> ...


:cheers:
*Asia's Latin City* kay:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Aeropuerto Internacional de Zamboanga_




























more pictures here.​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

La Vista de Mar

Zamboanga City by ZhaZha Gatch, on Flickr


Solace by ZhaZha Gatch, on Flickr


Zamboanga City by ZhaZha Gatch, on Flickr

Fort Pilar

Zamboanga City by ZhaZha Gatch, on Flickr


Zamboanga City by ZhaZha Gatch, on Flickr

Centuries-Old Fort Pilar Walls

textured ruins by Big Mike Muin, on Flickr


textured wall by Big Mike Muin, on Flickr

Paseo del Mar

Zamboanga City by ZhaZha Gatch, on Flickr


Zamboanga City by ZhaZha Gatch, on Flickr


Zamboanga City by zoly_ph, on Flickr


sky at the airport by weirdox, on Flickr


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

OLD ZAMBOANGA










Old Zamboanga Port

















USS MONTEREY BM 6 at dock on Zamboanga Port



























Chartered Bank of India, Australia..























































source


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Jay Bautista_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sta. Cruz Island, Zamboanga City*

Boast the *ONLY PINK SAND BEACH* in Asia! kay:










Check this out!























_photos from Wikipedia_


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

whoa may thread din pala dito about Zamboanga. Zamboanga is simply stunning, beautiful city! I would love to visit there soon!:cheers:


----------



## YoungBeef (Jun 23, 2011)

chuck23 said:


>


^^
kay:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

chuck23 said:


> OLD ZAMBOANGA


are there more streets with names from spain??

because this form the picture is calle madrid


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

el palmesano said:


> are there more streets with names from spain??
> 
> because this form the picture is calle madrid


Yes, there are. But _Calle Madrid_ is the old name of that street, it is now called _Calle Valderosa_.


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Busy Zamboanga Port


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Garden Orchid Hotel* Zamboanga's Largest Hotel



















source


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

chuck23 said:


> La Vista de Mar
> 
> Zamboanga City by ZhaZha Gatch, on Flickr
> 
> ...


^^
:applause: Zamboanga hermosa.. :cheers:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Aerials of the City (2005)














































Town of *Tetuan*, north of the city












source


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_source_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

I hope i can post these here. :colgate:

------------------------

*Zamboanga's Cuisine*

_Mouth-watering seafoods!_ :eat:


















_source_












Muy Sabroso! :cheers1:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Paseo del Mar's Nightlife_










_source_


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

chuck23 said:


> _Paseo del Mar's Nightlife_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GANDA
kay:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

The City's Tallest Structure. 



sternocleidomastoid said:


> Garden Orchid Hotel Annex
> _Posted at the wall of
> SM City Zambo, Rob Place Zambo, Ayala Zambo, and Gaisano Zambo, where art thou?
> Credits to the owner_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Jet Fountain_ @ *Jardin Maria Clara*









_Cascading Fountain_ @ *Plaza Pershing*








_
Fountain_ @ *Fort Pilar*


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Fortaleza del Pilar*



























_Raymond L. Rebollos_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

From *Zamboanga City Travel and Tourism Thread*

REGATTA DE ZAMBOANGA 2011



sonofignatius said:


> photos by Harvey Mateo,SJ,MD on facebook
> 
> Bro Harvey is a Jesuit scholastic assigned at the Ateneo de Zamboanga.
> After finishing medicine at UP-PGH and doing advanced training in geriatrics internal medicine in Houston, he joined the Jesuits. He is currently teaching at the Ateneo School of Medicine.


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Regatta de Zamboanga 2011*








_Rikki Lim_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

WORLD CLASS - *GARDEN ORCHID HOTEL* 
_*Zamboanga City*_

_by: David Luy _





































































































source


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Grand Fireworks Display* at Paseo del Mar
Zamboanga Hermosa Festival (October 11, 2011)

_by David Luy_



























































































*
BREATHTAKING! *:applause:
It almost lit up the sky!


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Street Dance Competition*
_Zamboanga Hermosa Festival 2011_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Mervin Ong Alvarez
_

:applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

ASIA'S MOST *COLORFUL* CITY





































_Finalists in Best Tourism Photo Contest_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_*R.T. Lim Boulevard Baywalk*

Sta. Cruz Islands are visible






















































credits to the owner of the photos_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*ZC's "Time Square" *



















_credits to the owner of the photos_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_BY: Jorge Seneca Duquillo_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mindanao’s ‘Little Spain’*
_Saturday, 05 November 2011 17:32 Estrella Torres / Reporter _











> GETTING to Zamboanga City is now a breeze with many budget airfares and frequent flights, as well as cheap fares of ferries from Manila.
> 
> There are a hundred reasons to visit this glorious town, known as the *Philippines' “Little Spain” *. It has remained resilient since the battles of World War II and despite the conflicts in many provinces of Mindanao.
> 
> ...


http://businessmirror.com.ph/home/regions/18860-mindanaos-little-spain


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Historic *Calle Madrid*, now _Calle Valderosa_




























buildings along this street



















*credits to the owner of these photos*


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zamboanga City Skyline*














































*credits to the owner of the photos*


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Cawa-Cawa Boulevard*, Zamboanga City


















*
credits to the owner of the photos*


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Paseo del Mar - Zamboanga Int'l Port Panorama










*
credits to the owner of the photos*


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Asia's Latin City & Asia's Most Colorful City! 

Sunset at Cawa-Cawa Boulevard









Plaza Rizal & City Hall









Fortaleza del Pilar









Tree House at Pasonanca Park









Fort Pilar Altar









Plaza Manila Building (1928)










Fort Pilar Museum Courtyard









Plaza del Pilar









The Historic Taluksangay Mosque









Paseo del Mar









Yakan Weaving Village









Pink Sand at Sta. Cruz Island
_(click image to enlarge)_

Black Pearls & Corals









Merloquet Falls









Boys Scout Grounds









Zamboanga Convention Center









Sunset at Paseo









Aeropuerto Internacional de Zamboanga









Model at Fort Pilar Museum









La Vista del Mar









*credits to the owners of the photos*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^:cheers: 

from pics you can tell it's a beautiful city, beautiful people, now the only thing I need verification of is the food.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!


----------



## YoungBeef (Jun 23, 2011)

èđđeůx;86038600 said:


> ^^:cheers:
> 
> from pics you can tell it's a beautiful city, beautiful people, now the only thing I need verification of is the food.


^^
You'll love the food.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Zamboanga hermosa espero visitar tu ciudad

se parece a España





wow medyo marunong na akong mag espanyol


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

èđđeůx;86038600 said:


> ^^:cheers:
> 
> from pics you can tell it's a beautiful city, beautiful people, now the only thing I need verification of is the food.


here. kay: enjoy! slurp..

_some of the dishes of Zamboanga._


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Felices Pascua y Prospero Año Nuevo, Zamboanga!_ :cheers1:









_Zamboanga City Hall, Dec 2011_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Twilight: Zamboanga City :sleepy:*









_from: ZAMBOANGA DE ANTES_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Zamboanga City Urban Sprawl at night_








_credits to the owner of this photo_


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^nice pics!


chuck23 said:


> here. kay: enjoy! slurp..
> 
> _some of the dishes of Zamboanga._


haha thanks! I loooveee seafood so these dishes look amazing.:drool:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^

here's more. :drool:



















courtesy of:









*credits to the owners of these photos.*


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

The BEST Lighted City Hall in the Philippines this Christmas! :applause: :righton:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sta. Cruz Island's World-class "Pink Sand Beach"*


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

recent photos of downtown taken by a tourist. kay:



allenation said:


> a small gift or a tourist.
> 
> *the MALLS Street.*
> 
> ...


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

Ciudad increíble!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pipilipinas??

how you pronunce that??

it should be ph o f...


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^

Its _Filipinas_ (Fi-li-pi-nas)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ I know,
but the letter says banko sentral de pilipinas...


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^

In Tagalog, It is spelled like that.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ok, I understad 

but you pronunce the p as f??


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

Sometimes we mixed up "P" with "F" and vice versa, same thing with B and V. 

Because originally, Filipino alphabet does not have F and V.

Ok pine? Haha!

By the way, I'm not an urban planner. But how tedious it is to relocate the electrical wirings underground? It's a big eye sore.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ ok, understanded!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the government of Zamboanga should promote the city in Spain and hispanic america, as the gate to Asia for hispanic culture


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ciudad de Zamboanga...

_Experience *SPAIN *in Asia!!!_ :kiss:

















































































_
credits to the owners of these photos_​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pics


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zamboanga City Skyline*
by Arch. Rodel Falcasantos


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

The *ONLY* _Pink _Sand Beach in Asia!​ :cheer: :banana2:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great beaches!!


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zamboanga City Metropolitan Cathedral*





































_credits to the owner of these photos_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_
credits to the owner of these photos_


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the new cathedral seems very nice! 

I try to vote for Zamboanga in the 7 wonder cities, but it doesn't pass the phase :/


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^

Thanks for voting anyway.


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_credits to the owners of these photos_


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

http://zamboangatimes.ph/top-news/4900-celso-enjoins-speaking-of-chabacano-on-june-23-.html

*Celso enjoins speaking of chabacano on June 23* 
Friday, 22 June 2012 15:50

*In commemoration of Dia de Fundacion de Chabacano, Mayor Celso Lobregat has issued an executive order enjoining the speaking of chabacano in all schools and colleges, government offices and private establishments in the city on Saturday, June 23.* 

Executive Order CL-459-2012 issued on June 18, highlights the history of chabacano, a Spanish derivative language and the celebration of June 23 as the Dia de Fundacion de Chabacano. 

Chabacano traces its roots to the laying of the cornerstone of Fuerza de San Jose on June 23, 1635, which in 1719, was renamed as “Real Fuerza de Nuestra Senora del Pilar de Zaragozza” (Fort Pilar). 

Mayor Lobregat said chabacano language was “borne out of necessity of an admixture of tribes, races and culture” and out of it evolved a distinct language that is predominantly Spanish in origin with at least 60% Espanol and 40% native words and survived to this very day. 

*“The chabacano language is indeed a true reflection of our rich culture and a testimony of our heritage and our link to the meaningful and colorful past”, the mayor said stressing that this is “precisely what sets Zamboanguenos apart from the rest of the Filipino people, living in a paradise branded as “Asia’s latin City”.
*
The city government is steadfast in its resolve, as initiated through ordinances, legislative resolutions and executive issuances the preservation and promotion of Chabacano in the city. 

Last April 26, 2011, Mayor Lobregat issued EO CL 401-2011 with the aim of preserving, perpetuating and promoting the Chabacano language through the publication of the workbook “El Primer Alfabeto Chabacano” to be used as text for all government-run day care centers and for basic education in public schools and likewise encouraging its use in private schools in the city. 

*Mayor Lobregat emphasized that “notwithstanding the ethno-linguistic character of the city, with the forthcoming anniversary celebration of “Dia de Fundacion de Chabacano” on June 23, 2012, there is a need to enjoin the residents of the city and the entire Zamboangueno community to speak chabacano in all schools and colleges, all government offices and private establishments in the city of Zamboanga to continue to preserve, perpetuate and promote our very own unique, rich and distinctive local culture and language”.* — Sheila Covarrubias


*CONVERSA TA' TODO EL DIATON DIALECTO CHABACANO! *


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

http://zamboangatimes.ph/top-news/4909-lobregat-leads-dia-de-fundacion-chabacano-.html

*Lobregat leads Dia de Fundacion chabacano* 
Saturday, 23 June 2012 14:12

Mayor Celso Lobregat spearheads today, June 23, the celebration of Dia de Fundacion Chabacano, marking the day when the chabacano language first came to being. 

The celebration will be highlighted by the formal signing of a sisterhood agreement with the municipal government of San Mateo, Rizal at 11am today at the historic City Hall. 

A photo exhibit dubbed “Ciudad de Zamboanga...Ahora y Antes” will open at 4pm today at the National Museum. At 7pm, a cultural show, dubbed Noche Cultural will reel off at the National Museum Courtyard. 

Chabacano traces its roots to the laying of the first cornerstone of the Fort Pilar on June 23, 1635. Chabacano “borne out of necessity of an admixture of tribes, races and culture and out of it evolved a distinct language that is predominantly Spanish in origin with at least 60% Espanol and 40% native words and survived to this very day.”

And to make the celebration more meaningful, Mayor Lobregat issued Executive Order CL-459-2012 enjoining the speaking of chabacano in all schools and colleges, government offices and private establishments in the city today, June 23. 

“The chabacano language is indeed a true reflection of our rich culture and a testimony of our heritage and our link to the meaningful and colorful past”, the mayor said stressing that this is “precisely what sets Zamboanguenos apart from the rest of the Filipino people, living in a paradise branded as “Asia’s latin City”.

San Mateo, Rizal officials headed by Mayor Jose Rafael Diaz and Vice Mayor Bartolome Rivera, Jr. arrived yesterday for the signing ceremony today. They paid a courtesy call on Mayor Lobregat in City Hall, where they were briefed on Zamboanga’s facts and figures. 

Mayor Lobregat was with Vice Mayor Cesar Iturralde and Councilors Rudy Lim, Percival Ramos, Myra Paz Abubakar, Lilia Nuno, Abdurahman Nuno, Rey Candido and Luis Biel III when he welcomed Mayor Diaz to City Hall yesterday afternoon. 

At night time, the mayor led the visiting San Mateo officials to the Gran Concierto of the Zamboanga Hermosa Chorale at the Garden Orchid Hotel. 

The sisterhood pact, supported by Zamboanga City Council 122 authored by Councilor Rudy Lim and San Mateo Sangguniang Bayan Resolution 50 sponsored by Councilor Mark Ian Buenviaje, O.D., is aimed to encourage and develop various fields of endeavour that are beneficial to both parties, promote mutual understanding and ultimately enhancing socio-cultural growth among its people. Vice Mayor Cesar Iturralde and his San Mateo counterpart Vice Mayor Bartolomeo Rivera Jr. and the members of their respective Councils will stand witnesses during the signing ceremony which will be led by Mayor Lobregat and his counterpart Mayor Diaz. — Sheila Covarrubias


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

Crusifix said:


> MAS MAGNIFICO NA ZAMBOANGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BALE NA ZAMBOANGA!


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

Crusifix said:


> QUE VALE NA ZAMBOANGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*QUE VALE NA ZAMBOANGA!*


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

Crusifix said:


> MAS COLORFUL NA ZAMBOANGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*MAS COLORFUL NA ZAMBOANGA! *


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

Crusifix said:


> ELEGANTE NA ZAMBOANGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ELEGANTE NA ZAMBOANGA! *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, great photos from this city


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_after sunset_










_at night_










_CREDITS TO THE OWNER_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

www.efe.com


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

thank you for the great thread, next year will visit Zamboanga hopefully


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.sunstar.com.ph/zamboanga/local-news/2012/07/04/all-set-spanish-queen-s-visit-230199

*All set for the Spanish queen’s visit*
Wednesday, July 4, 2012

*ALL is set for the visit of Queen Sofia of Spain on Thursday in Zamboanga City.*

Top police and military officials, and officials from other concerned agencies met on Wednesday in a closed door meeting finalizing the details of the preparations for the queen’s visit to this city.

Have something to report? Tell us in text, photos or videos.

Mayor Celso Lobregat said in a press briefing after the meeting that Queen Sofia will arrive in this city in the morning and will land at the Edwin Andrews Air Base (EAAB).

*Queen Sofia and her entourage will visit several Spanish-funded projects that were implemented in this city.*

*She will also visit the Spanish-run Claret High School and The Royal Fort of Our Virgin Lady of the Pillar of Zaragoza (commonly known as Fort Pilar).
*
*Fort Pilar is a 17th century military defense fortress built by the Spanish colonial government in Zamboanga City, according to Wikipedia.*

*The fort, which is now a regional museum of the National Museum of the Philippines, is the major landmark of Zamboanga City and a symbol of the city's cultural heritage.
*
*“We are indeed fortunate and honored that Zamboanga City is among the places the queen will visit,”* Lobregat said.

Lobregat said that Zamboanga City serves as the ‘living link’ of the Philippines and Spain since it is the only city that speaks the Chabacano language, which is 65 percent Spanish. (Bong Garcia)

--*REYNA DEL ESPANIA, LIGADA YA MANYANA! *


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

manon said:


> thank you for the great thread, next year will visit Zamboanga hopefully


You'll surely enjoy here. kay:


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

>


:cheers:


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

chuck23 said:


> *Queen Sofia of Spain* will be visiting Zamboanga City next month. :cheers1:
> 
> _Bienvenidos a Zamboanga, Reyna Sofia de España!_​___________________________



_She definitely has to be everywhere.:lol:_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Spain's Queen Sofia visits Zamboanga
_By Queenie Casimiro, ABS-CBN News Zamboanga
Posted at 07/05/2012 2:01 PM | Updated as of 07/05/2012 7:04 PM_



> ZAMBOANGA - *Zamboanga City was placed on red alert as Queen Sofia of Spain visited the city today.
> *
> Queen Sofia arrived at the Edwin Andrews Air Base on board a Fokker plane owned by the Republic of the Philippines at 9:15 a.m. Thursday.
> 
> ...











_Young students Spain's national flag as they welcome Spain's Queen Sofia (not pictured) to their school in Zamboanga City in the southern island of Mindanao on July 5, 2012. Sofia arrived in the Philippines on July 2 for a five-day visit to review development projects funded by the Spanish government._





































:master: :master: :master:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_VP Elago_









_Christian Olasiman_
_Arrival of the Queen at Edwin Andrews Airbase, Zamboanga City_​


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

12jairien14 said:


> *Zamboanga Hermosa*
> ^^
> 
> 
> ...




_Very Interesting City.:cheers:_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Reina Sofía en Zamboanga, Filipinas (Noticias en Chavacano) *






_La reina Sofía de España viajó ayer a la ciudad de Zamboanga, en el sur de Filipinas (isla de Mindanao). El chavacano es una lengua criolla de Filipinas, que se habla en la provincia de Zamboanga._


----------



## metrosuburban (Apr 2, 2006)

Very interesting dialect.. Does that mean Zamboanguenos speak Chavacano but can listen and converse in fluent Spanish as well? 
and watch Spanish programs without the need of subititles or dubbing??..

I know the tourism potential of the city but it's sooo unfortunate it's always being included in travel warnings against "Western Mindanao" region..


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bibimca said:


> Chavacano de Zamboanga compared with Spanish


...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

chuck23 said:


> *Reina Sofía en Zamboanga, Filipinas (Noticias en Chavacano) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds really strange to me, but is nice that I can go to philippines and someone can understand more or less what they say haha


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^

at least you understand _% of the words. Its grammar is different from Spanish that's why it sounded strange to you.


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Things that describe *Ciudad de Zamboanga* . . .
_
some pictures dates back years ago._
































































































































































































































































































































































_credits to the owners of these excellent photos. _


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.zamboanga.gov.ph/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4146:swiss-envoy-city-branding-very-precise-unique&catid=111&Itemid=27

*Swiss envoy: City branding very precise, unique*
Written by Administrator

Thursday, 28 June 2012 01:23

Visiting Zamboanga City for the first time, *Switzerland Ambassador to the Philippines Ivo Sieber has expressed awe and admiration to the numerous attractions and potentials of Zamboanga and more importantly to the city’s new branding “Asia’s Latin City” as he described it as very appropriate, precise and unique.*

“I congratulate your mayor and the city government for this initiative,” the envoy said referring to the new city branding. He said as a German-speaking Swiss, he is attracted to the Latin culture as it embodies something that is relaxed and ease of life. “Having spent a day and a half in Zamboanga, I can say that the branding is absolutely appropriate especially with this long standing and deep relation, historical and cultural relations with Spain, in particular the language chabacano”.








_Swiss Ambassador Ivo Sieber happily receives from Mayor Celso Lobregat a miniature vinta and chabacano dictionary as tokens of friendship and appreciation for his visit to Zamboanga City June 6-7. JOEY BAUTISTA_



Other than the city branding, the Swiss ambassador also left Zamboanga City Thursday afternoon with rich and happy experiences and a contented feeling of having traced cultural heritage and ties with Zamboanguenos.

“I am already thinking about coming back here, which obviously points out what my first impressions of the city are”, Ambassador Sieber said in an interview before enplaning to Manila together with his wife Gracita Tolentino Sieber, afternoon of June 7. During his stay, the envoy had a chance to meet with Mayor Lobregat, top military and police officials and the Swiss community, visited numerous tourist sites such as Pasonanca Park, Butterfly Garden, Plaza del Pilar, City Hall and Paseo del Mar where he got to watch with admiration the dancing fountain show, and several other attractions in the city.

He quipped: “I must say I was not expecting such a big number of attractions and all of them that I visited are very nice, the town hall was spectacular, it shows the heritage of the city. I was very impressed by how it is being preserved and I congratulate Mayor Lobregat for doing a very good job here”.

Ambassador Sieber also made a sentimental journey to John Spirig Elementary School in Suterville, which, incidentally is named after a relative from his mother’s side—Yohan Spirig, who moved to Zamboanga in the 20th century and changed his name to John Spirig.

“We will do some more research on what the exact relationship is between John Spirig and my mother. His name was John Spirig who was here in 1903”, the envoy shared.

_*Zamboanga, he stressed, is a wonderful city that provides a lot of opportunities because of its privileged location with a culture and history background that is very unique in the Philippines.
*_
_*“I had a wonderful time here in Zamboanga and anybody who has not been here, I recommend them to visit Zamboanga, it is a wonderfully welcome city, the setting is beautiful and the food and people are spectacular”, Ambassador Sieber volunteered, adding: “Anybody who anticipates coming here, I recommend that they come and they would have a wonderful time here, because I did”.*_ (Sheila Covarrubias)


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Chavacano.* 









_Credits to the owner of this pic._


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

CREDIT TO THE OWNER
_*ATENEO DE ZAMBOANGA UNIVERSITY @ 100!* 7 DAYS TO GO AS OF JULY 22,2012?_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice new photos from Zamboanga :cheers:


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

metrosuburban said:


> Very interesting dialect.. Does that mean Zamboanguenos speak Chavacano but can listen and converse in fluent Spanish as well?
> and watch Spanish programs without the need of subititles or dubbing??..
> 
> I know the tourism potential of the city but it's sooo unfortunate it's always being included in travel warnings against "Western Mindanao" region..



Si! pero no todos Zamboangueños Hablantes que puede comprende algo Español. especialmente por aquellos no sabe deletra o escribi en Chavacano usando el correcto ortografia.


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

chuck23 said:


> Yup. Maybe she want's to see Asia's Spain for herself.



Si!

por que Los Epañoles y los Hispano Filipino creo que somos Hispanos y latinos No solamente por la idioma sino por la Cultura, Tradicion, Bailes, Viandas, Costumbre, Celebraciones, Fondas y Artes y Arquitectura...

por ultimo, la Terminologia Hispano o Latino jendeh es un raza, tribu, color, religion, herencia sino SOLO UNA CULTURA.


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.zamboangatoday.ph/index.php/news/13-top-stories/11101-dot-ix-launches-vinta-sailing-at-paseo-del-mar.html

*DOT IX launches ‘Vinta’ sailing at Paseo del Mar*
Monday, 23 July 2012 13:03


















CREDIT TO THE OWNER

The Department of Tourism IX (DOT) on Saturday afternoon launched the *“Vinta” sailing to give an additional attraction to Zamboanga City, Asia’s Latin City, at Paseo del Mar.*
DOT IX Acting Regional Director Mary June Bugante said she is confident the launching of Vinta sailing would make Paseo and the city in general more attractive to visitors.
“It will add more attraction especially akel quien quiere visita na Zamboanga they will look forward to sailing in a vinta,” Bugante said.
She added that, “Eversince gayot vinta el icon, el symbol de Zamboanga City. Si ta mira quita vinta tan relate sila na Zamboanga cay amo se de atun icon. Nesecita readily seen in Zamboanga City el vinta kay di atun visita tan expect sila tiene vinta.”
Before the maiden ride, a program was first conducted wherein local dances including “pangalay” were performed by volunteers.
Five vintas were on standby during the said activity. Mayor Celso Lobregat and Bugante spearheaded the maiden ride.
After the maiden ride, the public immediately flocked the area to experience a free vinta ride.
The vintas together with the “bangkeros” were properly registered with the DOT, where the public may now experience a vinta ride.
Meanwhile, Lobregat said, “If you look at the responds, the people are very enthusiastic...*it’s really more fun in Zamboanga*. This will give the chance not only for tourist but even the resident to be able to see the vintas more often.”
*He added that normally vintas can only be seen during the regatta but this will now be a program every weekend.
The public can now experience a vinta ride every Saturday and Sunday from 4:00 p.m. to 6:00 p.m. for only P50 per head.*

By R.G. A A. Go


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

*ATENEO DE ZAMBOANGA UNIVERSITY “Living 100 years of Excellence, Spirituality, and Citizenship”.*


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.140609882680352.35845.100001940235080&type=3
*Inaugurated last October 10, 2010, Plaza del Pilar is now a tourist destination for shopping and dining. Grab the various pasalubong items at affordable prices and unwind afterwards with the food and music at the foodcourt.*


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_credits to the owner of this pic._


----------



## GFL (Aug 2, 2012)

Unas fotos muy bonitas. Saludos!


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

http://zamboangatimes.ph/top-news/5242-palace-official-bullish-on-asias-latin-city-branding-.html

*Palace official bullish on Asia’s Latin City branding	* 
Friday, 03 August 2012 14:07

*An official from Malacañang has expressed high regards for the City Government’s steadfast resolve to propel growth and development through the Asia’s Latin City branding as he voiced optimism that the tag will definitely attract hordes of tourists from all over the globe.
*
“I was telling Mayor Celso [Lobregat] that Zamboanga City should continue to be promoted aggressively especially with the *branding of the Latin City of Asia and it will attract legions of tourists from all over the world,”* Secretary Herminio Coloma, Jr. of the Presidential Communication and Operations Office in Malacañang said in a recent visit to Zamboanga City. 

Choosing Asia’s Latin City as the branding for Zamboanga, Sec. Coloma said is the way that people in progressive cities have emerged. “That is the way that the so-called break-out nations have gained global recognition to be able to discover something unique, distinctive about their country or their city”.
Such a choice, he articulated, reflects the strength of character and the virtues of the people. “That is the way that we bring out the best of who we are and what we are”.

*The Asia’s Latin City branding is borne out of the fact that Zamboanga is the only city in the country and the entire Asia where the majority of its population speak, understand and converse chabacano, a Spanish derivative language, on a daily basis. *

The Asia’s Latin City branding is backed by Resolution 760 approved on September 14, 2006, supporting, endorsing and adopting “Asia’s Latin City” as the new brand name of the City of Zamboanga –a more appropriate and unique way of promoting and projecting Zamboanga City based on the series of consultations with the different sectors and stakeholders and the assistance of the City Development Stragey3 Program. Its 

Secretary Coloma emphasized that chabacano is part of the country’s rich cultural heritage and that “instead of lapsing into what may be chauvinism or narrow nationalism, it is high time that we appreciate the richness of our cultural heritage which includes our Spanish background and also our Latin heritage”.

“*And Zamboangueños can claim a special niche in being the distinctively Latin City not just of this country but in the whole of Asia,”* the PCOO Secretary said adding that preserving chabacano and cultural promotion is part of the government’s efforts to promote the Philippines to tourism. 

*Tourism, he said, essentially means attracting people and building stronger friendship among people of different nations and that friendship is built when there is better understanding of each other’s history and culture. “That is why being Asia’s Latin City is a way of enriching cultural heritage of Filipinos not just of the Zamboangueños”.*

And because of the city government’s efforts, Secretary Coloma commended Mayor Lobregat, Congresspersons Beng Climaco and Erbie Fabian and other leaders of the city for being “role models and exemplars of what competent and capable public servants can bring about with the cooperation and support of their constituents”.

Coloma was in the city recently to grace the oath taking of the new set of officers of the Zamboanga Press Club. — Sheila Covarrubias

THEREFORE, hinde ya necessita cambia pa na ciudad de flores! ke pait y yede ya se! xD


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

metrosuburban said:


> Very interesting dialect.. Does that mean Zamboanguenos speak Chavacano but can listen and converse in fluent Spanish as well?
> and watch Spanish programs without the need of subititles or dubbing??..
> 
> I know the tourism potential of the city but it's sooo unfortunate it's always being included in travel warnings against "Western Mindanao" region..



Hola metrosuburban...

you're correct!

Chavacano is the language of the Zamboangueño as people, as a distinct Cultural group in western mindanao.
hences, Zamboangueño is tribe or raza having their own distinct culture. Zamboangueño, a newly born high breed Filipino race and consider as one of the youngest Cultural group in western mindanao.
the Zamboangueños are the by product of the Spanish Colonization, and the interracial matrimony among and between Spanish, Mexican-Spanish, and the Subanon and Lutao.

lastly, the dialect of the Zamboangueños is called Zamboangueño, Zamboangueño Chavacano o Chavacano de Zamboanga.

the word Chavacano as a whole, is a general term for all the six dialects of the Chavacano Language.;-)


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

--


----------



## chotu32 (Mar 28, 2010)

the food there looks interesting


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

(CREDITS TO THE OWNER)











(CREDITS TO THE OWNER)











(CREDITS TO THE OWNER)












(CREDITS TO THE OWNER)

*CIUDAD LATINA DE ASIA*


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

_CREDITS TO THE OWNER_[/QUOTE]


(PHOTS FROM CHUCK)


*TRULY, ASIA'S LATIN CITY- ZAMBOANGA!!! *


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_
credits to the owner_


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great pictures and information, very interesting city.


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.sunstar.com.ph/zamboanga/local-news/2012/09/17/chabacano-song-festival-highlights-fiesta-hermosa-243297

*Chabacano song festival highlights Fiesta Hermosa*

THE Chabacano Song Festival, a competition of original Chabacano melodies and lyrics, continues to be a highlight in the Fiesta Hermosa celebration next month.

The deadline for the submission of entries for the song competition is set on September 27.


_*Now on its 30th year, the Chabacano song competition is one of the City Government’s efforts to preserve the Chabacano language, the only one of its kind in the country and entire Asia, earning Zamboanga the title as “Asia’s Latin City.”*_

The competition is the brain child of the late Mayor Maria Clara Lobregat, mother of incumbent Mayor Celso Lobregat and who initiated the competition when she was still the president of the defunct First United Broadcasting Corporation (FUBC) in 1982.

Lobregat said the entries for the songfest are to be submitted on or before September 27 during office hours at the Office of the City Tourism at Paseo del Mar or at the Office of the Barangay Affairs in City Hall.

The entries, which should not exceed three minutes, should be original Chabacano songs and lyrics with only guitar or organ accompaniment during the contest proper, according to Lobregat.

Qualified entry or entries are those that have never been submitted as entry/entries in previous Chabacano song festivals; it should be submitted with accomplished entry form of the contest and with corresponding copy of the musical chords and lyrics of the song.

Audition and final elimination will be set after the deadline.

Grand finals will be in October during the Fiesta Hermosa Festival.

*The Chabacano Song festival will have for its theme “3 decada de canciones de Chabacano.”* (Bong Garcia)


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Looks asian to me


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^

Asian with a Spanish touch. kay:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_credits to the owner_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*2012 Fiesta Pilar Streetdance*









_Jess Andrew Yu_

more photos *here*.


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Fortaleza del Pilar*








_Dr. Anton Mari Lim._


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Regatta de Zamboanga 2012*


























_credits to the owner_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_*2012 Fiesta Hermosa Street Dance*_
















































































































































_credits to the owner_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Plaza Pershing *_(formerly Plaza de Juan Salcedo)_


















_credits to the owner_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_*ZAMBOANGA CITY*_: _Mindanao's Sleeping Giant_ :uh: :master:

taken 2011























































source


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely views!


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

sayang di kita ang ibang districts! :lol:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

BRAVO quien ya hace con este video! :applause: pavor oste mira! _(please watch!)_ 

*ZAMBOANGA HERMOSA FESTIVAL 2012 Street Dance*






_credits to the owner_


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

chuck23 said:


> *Fortaleza del Pilar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful!!!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

very colourful celebration - the costumes and the boat sails.


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.zamboangatoday.ph/index.php/top-stories/12420-paniqui-mayor-louds-zambo-city-for-its-rich-culture.html

*Paniqui mayor louds Zambo City for its rich culture*
Saturday, 24 November 2012 00:00










*“Ang gandang pakinggan ng Chavacano (It's nice to listen Chavacano). You should push it especially with the children. Your culture is very rich.”*

Thus, opined Paniqui Municipal Mayor Miguel Rivilla after the signing of the sisterhood pact with Zamboanga City officials led by Mayor Celso Lobregat at the City Hall’s conference room last Thursday.

Rivilla emphasized, “history is something that we can hold on to, kung mawawala ang inyong lenguahe wala na rin ang essence ng history and culture. And I think Mayor Lobregat is doing his best to preserve Chabacano. My big regret is that I have not pushed my people to speak our native tongue which is Ilocano and Kapangpangan.”

The official family of Paniqui Municipality in Tarlac Province led by Rivilla and Vice Mayor Genevieve Linsao, councilors and some city hall employees were in this city since Wednesday for the sisterhood signing agreement led by Lobregat and Vice Mayor Cesar Iturralde and some councilors that will forge friendship, camaraderie and other best practices by both local government units.

“Actually the sisterhood pact is more beneficial to us than it is for Zamboanga because we have learned more of how the city government leaders are managing the affairs of the city instead they, learning from us. Anyway Zamboanga is our big brother and we thank the mayor and its officialdom for helping us with half a million pesos when our municipality was devastated by typhoon,” Rivilla said.

The municipal mayor said they have learned from Zamboanga City and promised to replicate some of its laudable programs back home particularly on the health aspect.

Lobregat and other officials led the Paniqui leaders to tour the city’s different barangay halls, barangay health centers, CCTV cameras, Plaza del Pilar, Paseo del Mar and and other beautiful sites.

Rivilla hopes that one day he will have the opportunity to host Zamboanga City officials in their municipality. “Talagang hands down kami sa mga officials ninyo ditto. And I would like to thank the mayor, city councilors, department heads and all the Zamboanguenos for the hospitality shown to us. We hope to do the same when they visit us someday.” 

By Nonong Santiago


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zamboanga City Hall*

December 2012








_Rodel Falcasantos_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Breathtaking. Serene. Unique. ZAMBOANGA.*

Views from Paseo del Mar




























_credits to the owner_


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

really nice decoration of the city hall


----------



## ermon_ZC (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.sunstar.com.ph/zamboanga/local-news/2012/12/23/city-council-approves-asia-s-latin-city-edict-259873

*City Council approves ‘Asia’s Latin City’ edict*

Sunday, December 23, 2012

*MAYOR Celso Lobregat has commended the City Council for passing an ordinance officially branding Zamboanga City as “Asia’s Latin City.”
*
*The branding is a moniker that was based on the Zamboanga City’s Spanish-derivative language called Chabacano.
*
The ordinance was approved on third and final reading by the City Council in a special session held on Wednesday of last week upon the request of Lobregat.

*“With the ordinance, it is now easier to promote Zamboanga. The branding ‘Asia’s Latin City’ sparks curiosity. People will be inquisitive (about it),” Lobregat said, stressing that the city’s Chabacano dialect sets Zamboanga apart and unique from all other cities not only in the Philippines but throughout Asia as well.
*
The council voted 12-2-1 to approve the edict.

Those who voted in favor were Councilors Myra Paz Abubakar, Miguel Alavar, Luis Biel, II, Reynerio Candido, Vincent Paul Elago, Benjamin Guingona, III, Rodolfo Lim, Abdurahman Nuño, Lilia Nuño, Percival Ramos, Eduardo Saavedra and Rogelio Valesco, who are all sponsors of the ordinance.

Opposition Councilors Melchor Sadain and Rodolfo Bayot voted against the edict.

Councilor Jaime Cabato abstained from voting for political reason; firstly, being a member of the mayor’s LDP party, which endorses the “Asia’s Latin City” branding, and secondly, this coming March (campaign period) he will be joining another political party, which is opposed to the same measure.

Lobregat said that Zamboanga City’s old moniker as “City of Flowers” is no longer unique and exclusive for this city because other cities like Baguio, Tagaytay and even Davao can also claim as such.

Lobregat said Tourism Secretary Ramon Jimenez Jr. during his first visit to Zamboanga last year had endorsed the branding, saying “it speaks well of the city’s culture and history because of its strong Latin influence.”

Besides, he said the City Council itself had passed series of resolutions as early as 2006 for the city government to participation in the project City Development Strategy-3 (CDS3), an enabling platform for good governance and improving service delivery, which in effect adopted “Asia’s Latin City” as the new brand name of Zamboanga.

He also quoted former Spanish Ambassador to the Philippines Luis Arias Romero who in 2008 said* “Zamboanga is the only place in Asia where people speak a language Chabacano that can be understood by almost all people in South America and North America and not only that, there is a character of the people of Zamboanga that makes it truly Asia’s Latin City.”* (Bong Garcia)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^well also in central america and spain haha


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

^^

_Si! _kay:


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

Felices Pascua y Prorpero anio nuevo con todo! 











*Christmas is so alive in Zamboanga City!* Families and friends flock to the City Plaza every night to watch the lights at the well decorated City Hall. The lights somehow dance to the tune of Christmas carols with bubble machines accentuating every blink of the Christmas lights. The adjacent parks were also decorated with Christmas lanterns, lights and a huge nativity statue.

http://www.pinoyadventurista.com/2012/12/pascua-na-zamboanga.html


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

Zamboanga City's version of _Shibuya, Tokyo_. :cheers:










_http://somedaywonderland.blogspot.com/_


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ haha, or the little Piccadilly Circus


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

spectacular celebrations.


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/56502547

must watch! Truly Asia's Latin City. :cheers1:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

* CHOOSE YOUR OWN ADVENTURE IN ZAMBOANGA CITY*
(ISSUE: _DECEMBER 2012_)
http://www.zest-inflight.com/blog/article/Choose%20your%20own%20adventure%20in%20Zamboanga%20City












Zamboanga City has long been known as mostly a historic and cultural destination. The most common images associated with this city are the vintas, or the traditional multi-colored sailboats as well as the preserved ruins of Fort Pilar, the city’s major landmark.
But this vibrant city, located on the southernmost tip of the Zamboanga Peninsula in Mindanao, has much more to offer. Here’s a look at the different activities that you can choose to do to fit your traveling style.









*
A If you’re an adventure-seeker:*

If you’re the outdoor type, who prefers being in the sun and amidst nature rather than museums, head to Merloquet Falls, located in Barangay Sibulao, some 78 kilometers east of the city. This scenic waterfall is a rising eco-tourism destination suited for hikers and nature-trippers.
Because of its relative isolation, the area around the waterfalls remains pristine. Visitors can sit right below the cascades of the lower level for a relaxing and natural hydrotherapy massage. An upper tier has a series of interesting jagged rock formations. Entrance fees to the falls cost just PhP5 per person, while parking fees are PhP10 per motorcycle and PhP20 for cars and other vehicles.
A more accessible destination, just 20 minutes away from the Zamboanga City Port, is Santa Cruz Island, known for its lovely pink sand beach. The area is ideal for snorkeling and beach activities.
Tourists can also enjoy sailing in a vinta every weekend at Paseo del Mar, a plaza by the sea. This new attraction is offered to guests from Friday to Sunday for just PhP50 each for adults.
*
B If you’re a history and culture buff:*










Fort Pilar and the National Museum are the major landmarks in the city that should be the first-stop of any history or culture buff. Originally founded as a garrison during the colonial period Fort Pilar now stands as an open-air shrine to devotees of Pilar. Locals show their devotion to the miraculous Lady of Pilar, the city’s patron saint, during the La Hermosa Festival held every October.
The National Museum, also located within the Fort houses a collection of paintings, cultural memorabilia and antique items about Zamboanga’s history.
Pasonanca Park with its famous treehouse is another historic landmark of Zamboanga City, where one can walk amidst a sprawling grounds and visit gardens. The park contains a campsite, amphitheatre, convention center, and other facilities.
The BPI Ayala Museum Zambaonga, located on the second floor of a building where the first branch of BPI in Mindanao was opened in 1912, is another new museum worth visiting. This museum showcases the colonial-era lifestyle of Zamboanguenos, with period furniture, vintage photographs, traditional clothing, weapons and banking memorabilia, on display.










Zamboanga City is also home to the oldest place of worship for Muslims in Western Mindanao. Taluksangay Mosque in Barangay Taluksangay, just outside the city center, was built by Hadji Abdullah Maas Nuno in 1885. Muslim scholars and religious missionaries from all over the world should never fail to visit this historic mosque.










*C. If you’re a foodie:*









As a coastal city, Zamboanga is rich in varieties of seafood. One of its major specialties, curacha (deep-sea crab), can only be caught in the deep waters of Zamboanga. You can indulge in this delicious crustacean at Alavar Seafood Restaurant, which is an institution in Zamboanga City.
The restaurant’s main branch along Don Alfaro Street serves fresh seafood like curacha, crabs, and prawns generously topped with Alavar’s special sauce, a blend of coconut milk and spices. Other must-try dishes here are the baked clams, seafood rice platter, and prawns. Cap your meal with the refreshing lychee-based cream shake known as Zamboanga White.
If you want to take home fresh seafood like curacha, lobster and freshwater crabs, head to the Flea Market in Guiwan.
Those on a budget can head to restaurants that serve satti, barbecued meat reminiscent of the Malaysian satay. Satti is served with a hefty serving of spicy sauce and puso (rice wrapped in coconut leaves), making it a filling yet affordable meal for breakfast or lunch.
The area of Paseo del Mar also has a number of al fresco restaurants to choose from. Bistro serves pasta dishes, fusion food and seafood platters, while Pinoy Patio (a branch of Palmeras) serves a delicious dessert called the Knickerbocker, a mélange of sliced fruits and gelatin topped with strawberry ice cream.

*D. If you’re a souvenir hunter:*
One of the major souvenirs in Zamboanga City is Yakan textiles; intricately woven fabrics with ethnic patterns, woven by members of the Yakan tribe. While the tribe is originally from the province of Basilan, many of them now reside and sell their products in the Yakan Weaving Village on Upper Calarian Road. You can buy beautiful handcrafted items like table runners, wallets, bags, accessories and decorative items which make great souvenirs, as well as brassware, traditional musical instruments, weapons, and other similar items.
If you’re just in the city, you can browse through the souvenir stalls located at Plaza del Pilar in front of Fort Pilar. You can find all sorts of Zamboangeno memorabilia like batik malongs, woodcrafts, miniature vintas, as well as the usual souvenir shirts, mugs and keychains.
For bulk souvenir shopping, the best place to go is the Barter Trade at Canelar. This market/bazaar sells a range of native items like Muslim attire, batiks, textiles, and clothes, and a range of Chinese and Malaysian food products.










*E. If you’re a business or luxury traveler:*
The most luxurious hotel in Zamboanga City is the Garden Orchid Hotel, just five minutes away from the airport. Business and leisure travelers may not even want to leave the hotel because of its spacious and comfortable rooms. A buffet breakfast is served here and the in-house Baron Restaurant serves a range of European dishes. The hotel boasts of several upscale souvenir shops, a cafe, a gym and spa, large swimming pool, WiFi and an Executive Club.
Leisure travelers may also want to kick back with a round or two on the greens of the oldest golf course in the Philippines. The Zamboanga Golf and Country Club, overlooking the Basilan strait, was established in 1910 when the Philippines was still part of American Territory. 
The Lantaka Hotel By The Sea is another ideal place for business meetings and functions. Centrally located in the city, this historic hotel is walking distance from many tourist attractions, shopping areas and hip dining places.
Choose your own adventure, or mix and match the type of activities you’d like to try out, and you’ll be sure to have fun in Zamboanga City!

*Text and Photos By: Kara Santos*


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zamboanga City Lights









Zamboanga City East Cast Growth Area









View towards Downtown








_
photos by: Arch. Rodel Falcasantos_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Plaza Rizal Panorama* >>scroll









_Abet Lagula_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Old Zamboanga_










_Plaza from Provincial building, August 27, 1933_









Zamboanga City Harbor bombing by the 5th Air Force “Sun Setters”, Mindanao, Philippines, Oct. 28, 1944

Zamboanga port area was bombed to prevent it from being used by the Japanese as an embarkation point to reinforce their forces on Leyte.









August 27, 1933









Sucabon Creek passing infront of the City Hall going to Pettit Baraacks, 1926
_
Photographer: Lieutenant (j.g.) Leonard Johnson, USC&GS

Original photograph is in the collection of the USA National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration_









Zamboanga City main street, 1926









outskirts looking out of the city, 1926









Divers at S.S. Resolute, Zamboanga, Mindanao, November 1, 1933
_
Keystone View Company_



* *Photographer: Robert Larimore Pendleton, 1890-1957
*
_Other images are from the original negative that is in the American Geographical Society Library of the University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee USA collections._


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zamboanga City Hall*_, 1905_









_credits to the owner_


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

dela_cruz said:


>


^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful old pictures!!


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_11th Festival de las Bellas y Flores_
Mayo 25, anio 2013



















Zamboanguena Beauties. 

1st Runner-Up : Dianne Daung









Prettiest Señorita : Henkel Julian









2nd Runner-Up : Elvie Colinares


































































































_
credits to the owner of these photos_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Clean. 

Plaza Rizal & Calle Valderossa (Calle Madrid)




























_credits to the owner of these photos_


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice pictures


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

For pavor owi! :cheers:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

http://itsmorefuninthephilippines.com/zamboanga-city/


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Paseo del Mar*









_*Jess Yu*_


----------



## 12jairien14 (Aug 24, 2010)

_*Zamboanga Hermosa*_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zamboanga*: My Visit to the Latin City of Asia


> _"Perhaps it can be said that no other city in the Philippines piqued my curiosity as much as Zamboanga. *There’s just so many things that differentiate it from the rest of the country.*"_












































































> "It may not be the conventional city for tourists but it is easily my favorite city in Mindanao... And the local dialect — _Chavacano_ which I haven’t encountered anywhere else in the country. In a way, it deceives me in terms of where I actually am.* It’s a slice of the exotic in my own country*."


http://wanderme.wordpress.com/2013/04/03/zamboanga/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice pictures


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Latin City of Asia*

Sulpicio Express Dos with Downtown Zamboanga in the background









11-storey Garden Orchid Hotel in the background









Different kinds of towers in Zamboanga City.:cheers:









mbb8356


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.livingasiachannel.org/

_*Zamboanga*_:_ A Living Heritage_


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

chuck23 said:


>


very nice


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Good Am Zamboanga by Oliver_Rules, on Flickr


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_credits to the owner_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_*The Vinta at the Pink Island*_








_credits to the owner_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Severo Enriquez Espino III_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Recent Aerial Views of Zamboanga City*

_taken Jan. 21, 2013_



















Dense Downtown


















_from zambotimes.com_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

A Welcome sign at _*Zamboanga International Airport*_

_"Bienvenidos a Ciudad de Zamboanga"_
"Welcome to the City of Zamboanga"









source​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Latin City of Zamboanga_









_Dr. Anton Lim_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Paseo del Mar, Fort Pilar, Plaza del Pilar, Central Bank and ZSCMST.









_google.earth.com_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*ZAMBOANGA Tourism Ad*
@ the LRT Station in* Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

:cheers1:









_IG: @najqamar0714_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

El Ciudad de Zamboanga hay participa na *Madrid Fusion 2015* que hay conduci na SMX centro de convencion, Ciudad de Pasay na venedero _*Abril 24-26*_!










_Ciudad de Zamboanga FB Page_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

:cheers:









_
Ronda de Basilan FB_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zamboanga City

"Asia's Latin City"











































































































































































_
Images of Zamboanga City FB Page_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zamboanga spots seemingly straight from a movie scene*
_by Jojo Panaligan
April 24, 2015
_
Decades ago, two versions of the movie “Zamboanga” starring Fernando Poe senior and junior, respectively, “showed the picturesque sea and the captivating landscape” of its namesake, according to film historian, movie producer and author Nick Deocampo.

The theme song, co-written no less than by National Artist Levi Celerio, described the southern peninsula thus: “Ang Diyos ang lumikha ng ‘yong kagandahan, hiyas mo ay liwanag ng araw.”










Zamboanga’s beauty remains intact yet many vacationers stay away. Why?

Perhaps certain incidents reported from there give the impression that it’s no safe place. Or maybe people think there’s nothing to see or do there. If those were premise of a movie,* it would fall under the fiction genre for being not true at all.* kay:

Read more at http://www.mb.com.ph/zamboanga-spots-seemingly-straight-from-a-movie-scene/#QCETderHo8CEIwpd.99​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.lakwatsero.com/photo-blog/viva-zamboanga/​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

PASEO DEL MAR ESPANADE
Ciudad de Zamboanga


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Zamboanga


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Pink Sand Beach of Sta. Cruz Island*









_ig: @elixr_kun_









_ig: @maryyamat_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zamboanga City Aerial Views*

_View towards Paseo del Mar Esplanade_









_Towards the city_


















_Claret School of Zamboanga City_


















_Mercedes Church_










_
Photos by Sir Reymond Magbanua Ledesma_​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice pictures!


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_One Flag. One Nation. One Zamboanga City_. *Happy 117th anniversary of the proclamation of Philippine Independence!*









_
Alcadeza Climaco FB_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*117th Philippine Independence Day in Zamboanga City*

118th Philippine Independence Day Celebration to be held in Zamboanga City in 2016.





































_(c) Rodel Falcasantos_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Viva Independencia!_










_(c) Images of Zamboanga City FB_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_(c) ZDA
_
*Impression of Zamboanga City* by the founder of Boy Scouts of America, Mr. *William Dickson Boyce*.


> *"Our last port in Mindanao was Zamboanga, on the tip end of the western peninsula, capital of the Moro Province. This, to my mind, is the most beautiful city in the Islands, a little spotless town, kept ***** and span by military rule.
> 
> With its time-worn fortress, wide shaded avenues, coral surfaced streets, cool parks and attractive homes, Zamboanga is in a class by itself. The old gray fort tells the story of a mellow past. For centuries this has been the borderland of Christian invasion against the Mohammedans"
> *
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/PearlOfThe...86345.201102429978164/474069242681480/?type=1

More old photos of Zamboanga City by *ZAMBOANGA DE ANTES (ZDA)*


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Pueblo de Zamboanga*



























_Barangay Putik_
*MCLL Highway* y *Yubenco Mall Putik*

















*
Barangay Tetuan*









_
(c) Elong Jr. Natividad_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_(c) IGalnjne_











> *anthonygcastillo*
> *Unique airport!* #Zamboanga#ACtravels​











_(c) IGvenus.inkpressive_











> *anthonygcastillo*
> Our Zamboanga trip wouldn't be complete without tasting their *famous Curacha*!  #dinner#ACtravels​













> *a.gratefulheart*
> #Zamboanga#Philippines​













> *robyee*
> I had no expectations. But from the first moment I stepped off the tarmac I found myself enamored by the sights, sounds and smells. The crazy traffic. The worn out local storefronts. The honking, trucks revving and trikes & bikes whizzing through the busy streets. The aroma of construction, wood fires, street food and exhaust. I woke up excited every morning about what the day would bring. Are there problems? Dangers? Negatives? Of course...what place doesn't, but the pace, mentality and simplicity of life really resonated with me in a big way. Life is different, but different doesn't mean, worse. At the heart of it though, what truly made this place great was being surrounded by family and friends. Everyone was full of warmth, generosity and genuine kindness. I immediately felt welcomed and at home. I've never had a huge family, so to experience the outpouring of love between all the grandparents, aunts, uncles and cousins was wonderful. The stories that were shared, all the jokes, the deeper glimpses into their lives. I am so grateful for all the time they took out to cook, drive us around and plan our days. The experience was only as memorable because of them. I hope to return the favor when they visit us. It think it's safe to say: *I really loved Zamboanga and the Phillippines. Already thinking about when to go back. *#ZamboGoing#RojosTravels#zamboanga#philippines#thephilippines#santacruzisland#igworldclub#travelphotography#ig_philippines - Zamboanga, Philippines​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*El Pueblo de Zamboanga*

_(Old pic)_









_(c) owner_​


----------



## norski (Aug 15, 2015)

I so miss my Hometown..Zamboanga City...


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*
Zamboanga City at Night*
(Paseo del Mar Esplanade and Fort Pilar in the foreground)

:cheers1:

_"Mindanao's UNDISCOVERED Giant"_









_(c) Raymond Rebollos_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Asia's Latin City*

_Ciudad Latina de Asia
_
~~~~Z A M B O A N G A~~~~

:cheers1:









_(c) Raymond Rebollos_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Cawa-Cawa Boulevard*

:cheers:









_(c) Raymond Rebollos_​


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*AVISO ACERCA DE SALUD*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*MEJORAR ZAMBOANGA*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*TIPOS DE SANGRE*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*TODO ACERCA DEL ZAMBOANGUEÑO*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*EL CARTILLA ZAMBOANGUEÑO*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*ÉTNICO ZAMBOANGUEÑO*

ÉTNICO ZAMBOANGUEÑO: Uno del mana mas de 175 Naciones Etno-lingüístico de Filipinas.

Zamboangueño Ethnic: One of the more than 175 Ethno-linguistic Nations of Filipinas.


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*PARTES DE UN ESCALERA*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*SELLO OFICIAL DEL CIUDAD DE LATINA ZAMBOANGA*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*PARTES DEL CUERPO HUMANO*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*EL MANA ÓRGANOS DEL HUMANO*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*FELICITACIONES Y EXPRESIONES DEL ZAMBOANGUEÑO*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*EL CINCO SENTIDO DEL CUERPO HUMANO*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*EL SICÁLAÑG - Delicia Zamboangueño*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*EL ÁRBOL DE FAMILIA DEL IDIOMA CHAVACANO*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*IMPORTANCIA DEL EDUCACION*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*EL MUJER*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*NÚMEROS NA ZAMBOANGUEÑO*


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*SUR DE FILIPINAS*

SUR DE FILIPINAS <> Southern Filipinas


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Ciudad Latina de Asia!_ :kiss:









_IG: @cedzabala_









_IG: @takemetoyourart_​


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*¿Por qué no?*

*¿Por qué no?*

Apoyo para puede kita tene de aton propio Autonomía o Estado bajo na nuevo Sistema y Forma de Gobierno del Filipinas "Federal-Parlamentario".


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Feliz Pascua a todos!* desde el Ciudad de Zamboanga, Filipinas.

:cheers1:


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

chuck23 said:


> *Feliz Pascua a todos!* desde el Ciudad de Zamboanga, Filipinas.
> 
> :cheers1:




¡Hola, Chuck!


We need give an emphasis that in what areas does Zamboanga City is the 5th Largest City in Filipinas. Is it in Population or Area. Because if in area, Zamboanga City has a total land area of more than twice of the total land area of the entire Metro Manila (NCR), which makes Zamboanga City as the 3rd Largest City in Land Area in the country.


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo!!!

Christmas in Asia's Latin City, ZAMBOANGA.*

:kiss:









































































_(c) Cornerstone Weddings and Events Photography 

and

(c) ShedAmbutongPhotographyCollection_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Isla de Sta. Cruz*

Home of the famous "Pink Sand" Beach 



















_(c) Raymond L. Rebollos_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Magnificent Sunset w/ Colorful Moro Vintas*









_IG: @kitoryo_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Asia's Latin City's Largest Mall*









_(c) owner of this photo above_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*El Fortaleza del La Virgen del Pilar*









_IG: @itsbeben11_​


----------



## greg_widen40 (Feb 1, 2015)

I plan to visit this city in the future. One of my wish list.


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Isla de Sta. Cruz*

*PINK BEACH*









_IG: @gbloom4
_


























_IG: @beaconstantino_









_IG: @beaconstantino_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sen. Roseller T. Lim Boulevard* a.k.a. *Cawa-Cawa Boulevard*

:cheers:




























_screengrabbed from this *video*. 
_
_credits to Mr. Natividad Jr._​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sunset Boulevard of Zamboanga City

~*Gov. Carlos S. Camins Avenue*~

:cheers:









_IG: @cedzabala_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Onse Islas*

*Isla de Bisaya-Bisaya *





> *ujalmocera* Rock formations in Bisaya Bisaya Island.​














> *ujalmocera* The wonderful rock formations of *Bisaya Bisaya Island*, one of the 11 Islands in Brgy Panubigan, Zamboanga City.​












_IG: @ujalmocera_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Things to do and see in Zamboanga City*
_By Melo Villareal -March 14, 2016_

Zamboanga City is also known as “*Asia’s Latin City*” for a reason. Its chief dialect, *Chavacano*, sounds a lot like Spanish. Its culture, like most of the country, is also heavily influenced by the Spanish colonizers. Even the local dance and songs hint Spanish roots. Its religious structures are also Spanish in origin.

Zamboanga City is basically *a European city in Asia*, thus the name “Latin City”. And it’s more than just a fancy city with Latin Spanish European feel. It’s an awesome city in the Philippines that has a lot of things to offer you. Are you ready for Zamboanga City this summer? Because it’s ready for you:

*read more*: http://outoftownblog.com/things-to-do-and-see-in-zamboanga-city/









​


----------



## Updator (Feb 14, 2016)

Any updates? If I got my cam, I'll take beautiful spots to be seen in Zamboanga City.


----------



## Updator (Feb 14, 2016)

Soy Zamboangueño. 
Adelante Zamboanga! Viva!:banana::banana:
^^


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Periodicos publicados en Zamboanga hasta la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

(Hace era sila con este bira otravez. Que bonito le maga periodicos en Chavacano. Un manera tambien este para puede preservar con este unico lenguaje criollo en este parte de mundo. Y para tambien puede aprende maga ciudadanos si cosa el correcto manera de paquilaya ta escribi en Chavacano y si paquilaya el tupao _spelling_ del maga palabras. Este tiempo, monton ya del maga ciudadanos/Chavacanos el no sabe si paquilya el tupao _spelling_, _pronunciation_ del maga palabras en Chavacano. Ojala tiene coneste quien hace para puede nosotros salva con el Chavacano que ahora ta experiencia ya intregracion de maga otro palabras desde otro local lenguaje del Filipinas.)









_
creditos: Jan Asensi_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*PINK ISLAND

Isla de Sta. Cruz*

Ciudad de Zamboanga

#veranonazambo

:cheers:









_(c) Yngwie Angara_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Asia's Latin City* on the other side from Sta. Cruz Island. 









_(c) IGrey.jalbuena_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Five reasons* to love Zamboanga
_April 4, 2016
_










*Zamboanga is a booming city in the south.* More and more people put Zamboanga on their travel bucket list because of the blushing pink sands of Sta Cruz Island and the curtain-like cascades of Merloquet Falls. Travel bloggers, Instagram-famous backpackers and foreign tourists post magnificent photos of the different wonders that Asia’s Latin City has to offer.










As a local, I have met a lot of people on social media whowould ask for some tips in touring the city. One of their primary concerns though is the security in this part of the country. Zamboanga is often heard in the news because of kidnapping and armed conflicts that put this beautiful city in a bad light. Some would even assume that sound of guns serves as our alarm clock in the morning. The negative media attention that Zamboanga and the rest of the region has received gives more reasons why people fear coming here in mi Ciudad de Zamboanga. However, there are so many reasons to love this wonderful city and I can give you five.

*
1. Tapestry of culture*

Zamboanga is a pot of diverse cultures that have melted into one colorful tapestry . Being the center of Zamboanga Peninsula and the gateway to the Basilan, Sulu & Tawi-tawi islands,. There are a handful of different tribes that have settled in the city which includes the Yakan Tribe from the island of Basilan. The tribe is known for their woven fabric which is one of the most intricate in the entire country. A small village located in Barangay Sinunuc, Zamboanga City houses several traditional weavers who make placemats, pillow cases, table runners and other products with colorful and symmetrical patterns. Most backpackers would allot an hour on their itinerary for taking pictures but end up spending more time especially when they see the weavers in action. The different woven products are available in the stores in the village and sometimes in different cultural expositions around the country.









A traditional Yakan weaver in Barangay Sinunuc, Zamboanga City.









A traditional diamond patterned weave or dembuwa kaban buddi.









Bamboo design or sineluan birey birey (green cloth on left). Diamond design or dembuwah kaban buddi (red cloth on right)


*2. The “Latin Vibe”*

The City has imbibed a Latin feel after being one of the strongholds of the Spaniards during their 300 year occupation. This is immediately noticed when you listen to people speak *Chabacano*, the local dialect which is heavily laced with Spanish words and expressions. Some of the structures built during the Spanish era remain standing in different parts of the city. The most famous is the Fortaleza del La Virgen Del Pilar or more commonly known as the *Fort Pilar*. The Fort is a 17th century military defense fortress that has been turned into a museum. One of the outer walls had been turned into a Roman Catholic Marian Shrine where devotees can light candles and attend the regular religious mass. A side attraction is the doves that flock the entrance of the shrine where tourists can take pictures while feeding the birds.









The Nuestra Senora La Virgen del Pilar.


















Inside Fort Pilar Museum.









Doves outside Fort Pilar Shrine.









The court yard inside Fort Pilar Museum.


*3. “Blushing pink” sands*

The most popular attraction in Zamboanga is the pink coralline sands of Sta. Cruz Island which is just a 30-minute boat ride away from Paseo del Mar. The powdery white sand is mixed with red specks from red organ pipe corals that have been naturally pulverized by the ocean waves. This gives the sands an amazing pink hue. The beach is surrounded by crystal clear blue waters that are ideal for scuba diving. The lagoon at the back of the island, where a number of species of birds can be found, can be reached by riding the iconic colorful small boat of Zamboanga or more commonly known as *vinta*.









The pink sands of Sta Cruz Island. The shade of pink becomes more noticeable when the sands are wet.









The beach at Sta Cruz Island is aligned with cottages and vinta sails.

An ancestral cemetery of the Bajao tribe located at the side of the island can also be visited with permission from the tourism office. Miniature boats instead of tombstones mark the graves of the deceased sea gypsies. They say that the bigger the boat, the more important the person is in their community.









Team JustGoPilipinas (L-R) UJ, Rod, Hetty, Marvin, Caye, Byrone, Harold and Jeannette.


*4. An explosion of wonderful flavors*

The flavors in Zamboanga range from sweet to extremely spicy because of the influence Spanish cuisine and the spices from the nearby islands. The bounty of the sea can be experienced with festive servings of fresh fish, clams, prawns, squid and sea mantis. The infamous spanner crab or curacha is best enjoyed with Zamboanga’s famous Alavar Sauce. The sauce is made of creamy coconut milk and secret spices which bring a unique flavor to the different seafood. This would definitely make you want to order an extra platter of rice.









Spanner crab or curacha served with Alavar sauce.









Fresh seafood.

Authentic Tausug restaurants can also be found all over the city. A wide array of deliciously spiced food includes piangang which is chicken meat marinated in burnt coconut meat cooked in the grill or stove and the tiula itum which is the Tausug version of nilagang baka but added with burnt coconut and spices.

A food trip in Zamboanga will never be complete without tasting the boss of all desserts which is the city’s own rendition of the knickerbocker glory—a cup of sliced fresh fruits, gelatin, cream, a scoop of vanilla ice cream and another scoop of strawberry ice cream. I have seen a lot of my guests make double orders of this addictive dessert while watching the sun set and enjoying the cool breeze at Paseo del Mar. For large groups on a budget, the boodle fights and big platters in different restaurants that line up in Paseo del Mar would fill the hungry belly. Having a large number of Muslims in this part of the region, only a few restaurants serve pork dishes.









A boodle fight meal is a very practical choice for groups dining in restaurants in Paseo del Mar.









The dancing fountain at Paseo del Mar. Show starts at 7pm every night.









The knickerbocker glory, best enjoyed watching the sunset at Paseo del Mar.

*
5. Sailing with colors*

Geography and History classes in grade school will never be complete without referring to national symbols and regional products. The* vinta*, a small boat with a colorful sail, is often *used to represent Zamboanga*.









Colorful vintas that participated during the Regatta de Zamboanga.









Colorful vintas line up at RT Lim Boulevard during the annual Regatta de Zamboanga

The coasts of Zamboanga used to burst with colors from the unique designs of the vinta. However, the use of motorboat engines has resulted to decrease use and visibility of the vinta. Fortunately, the annual Regatta de Zamboanga, which happens on a Sunday of the same week of the feast of the Nuestra Señora La Virgen del Pilar de Zamboanga, gives people an opportunity to see these delightful boats. RT Lim boulevard would be flocked by tourists and locals to witness fishermen paddling their vintas like there’s no tomorrow to claim the top prize.









The colorful vinta.

*“Surviving” Zamboanga*

Social media had been a great tool in promoting different places and Zamboanga is no exception. People get very creative on posting pictures with striking captions. Oftentimes, they are flattering but sometimes they can sound awkward from a local’s point of view. There had been a lot of posts where people would caption that they “survived” Zamboanga after spending a day walking in our streets. A lot would even compare going to Zamboanga as an adventure worth gracing the show “Don’t tell my mother”. I do not get how people “survived” Zamboanga when riding a jeep here is the same as riding a jeep in another city. Perhaps people base their presumptions on the things that they hear on the media. Zamboanga is *not* a war zone, we do not use gun shots as alarm clocks, and we do not dodge bullets for breakfast. The people here are hospitable and will assist tourists with directions when asked by tourists and locals alike. Zamboanga has malls, coffee shops and bars that are opening left and right. A lot of visitors were surprised that the night life in Zamboanga is booming and it wouldn’t be hard for a party animal to find his rightful bar.

There are so many reasons to love this wonderful city. Zamboanga is definitely a place where one can immerse in different cultures, explore the best that nature has to offer and enjoy the gastronomic delights. Other than the five things that I have mentioned, there are still more reasons to love Zamboanga. As what I always say to a curious backpacker, “you don’t need a lot of courage to go to Zamboanga, you just need an open mind.”

http://ujalmocera.com/five-reasons-to-love-zamboanga/


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Muy Linda Ciudad de Zamboanga!* :kiss:



















_screen grabbed from Alcadeza Climaco FB_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_#random_

*Plaza Pershing*








_IG: @pogingcjmagat_

Taken @ *Vista del Mar Resort*








_IG: @javichips_

*Papaya Falls*, Sitio Anuling, Barangay Pamucutan
















_IG: @markychino_

*Parola de Labuan*








_IG: @markychino_

*Cawa-Cawa Boulevard*








_IG: @markychino_

*Paseo del Mar*








_IG: @markychino_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ta ama yo con el Ciudad de Zamboanga. :kiss:









_IG: @prestinemae_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zamboanga City's Natural Wonders

*Bolong Beach Cove*









_IG: @biyahenideyb_

*Once Islas*, Panubigan













































_IG: @biyahenideyb_

?* Falls, Barangay Capisan*









_IG: @biyahenideyb_
*
Limaong Beach*


















_IG: @biyahenideyb_

*Dulian Falls*, Upper Bungiao


















_IG: @biyahenideyb_

*Lantawan Grasslands*, Upper Pasonanca









_IG: @biyahenideyb_

*Costa Limpapa
*








_IG: @biyahenideyb_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

#random

*Aeropuerto Internacional de Zamboanga*









_IG: @marrpunzalan_

_Taken from Zamboanga City Medical Center_









_IG: @anneajijul_

*Western Mindanao State University - Main Campus*









_IG: @marrpunzalan_
*
Vista del Mar Resort*, Upper Calarian









_IG: @iam_maricor_
*
Pink Beach, Isla de Sta. Cruz
*








_IG: @yhalecoquilla_

*Tree House*, Pasonanca Park









_IG: @leninscx_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*View of the city from Lantawan Grasslasnds
*








_IG: @diggleblue_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

CHAVACANO. :kiss:









_IG: @abigailjacinthe_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bienvenidos a Ciudad de Zamboanga!!!

:kiss:

@Aeropuerto Internacional de Zamboanga









_IG: @my123lene_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hola Amigos y Amigas!

:cheers:

@Plaza Rizal y Ayuntamiento 









_IG: @gabescapades_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zamboanga City Aerials* (not recent)










More room for expansion. 









_(c) Aizar [Google Maps]_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Paradise is just a stone's throw away*

~_Las Islas de Sta. Cruz _y el _Ciudad de Zamboanga_

The famous '*Pink Sand Beach*' is located at the larger island on the right









_IG: @ayrdrieeeee_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Buenas Dias a todos! 









_@KCCZamboanga FB_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

#RANDOM *Ciudad de Zamboanga*

Plaza Rizal, Centro del Pueblo








_IG: @razliea_









_IG: @xedricng_

Fortaleza del La Virgen del Pilar








_IG: @allanjr_10_









_IG: @andy_l_d_









_IG: @xedricng_

Plaza del Pilar








_IG: @aisesminoza_









_IG: @dreiy27_









_IG: @dreiy27_

Paseo del Mar








_IG: @razliea_

Sta. Cruz Island Lagoon








_IG: @janriofalltrades_

Lantaka Hotel by the sea








_IG: @kellyaustria_

Zamboanga City viewed from the sea








_IG: @jeandumali_

Zamboanga's Iconic Moro Vintas








_IG: @jezekielmark_

@ Zamboanga City State Polytechnic College








_IG: @beyaaaaaah_

St. Joseph Church








_IG: @rhoiregino_​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

La ciudad latina de Asia, interesante!


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Aeropuerto Internacional de Zamboanga








_IG: @ilovemarkee_

@Isla Grande de Sta. Cruz








_IG: @cristhanyian_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Pequeña Isla de Sta. Cruz*
(Little Sta. Cruz Island)
Ciudad de Zamboanga

I love the long strip sandbar! :kiss: 









_(c) IG: @loren_del_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*The Metropolis and the Paradise*

La Ciudad de Zamboanga y el Pequeña Isla de Sta Cruz

:cheers1:









_IG: @nejo_98_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

---ZAMBOANGA CITY---

:cheer:









_photo (c) IG: @mr.faux12_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Iglesia de San Ignacio de Loyola* (St. Ignatius of Loyola Church)
_Calle Padre Barua, Barrio de Tetuan, Ciudad de Zamboanga_









_retrato (c) IG?_









_retrato (c) IGarose625_









_retrato (c) IGpauiesabel_









_retrato (c) IGeihcraquibete_​


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*Parroquia <> Parish*



chuck23 said:


> *Iglesia de San Ignacio de Layola* (St. Ignatius of Loyola Church)
> _Calle Padre Barua, Barrio de Tetuan, Ciudad de Zamboanga_
> 
> 
> ...




The correct term to be used is not Iglesia de sino "Parroquia de". Este el nombre official end Castellano y Chavacano antes con ese ya nombrá para Inglés.


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_View of Zamboanga City looking east_..

foreground is the *Zamboanga Golf Course and Beach Park*








_retrato (c) IGwilfred9510_

Zamboanga International Airport is visible








_retrato (c) IGwilfred9510_









_retrato (c) IGwilfred9510_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Vista del Mar Beach Resort*
_Zamboanga West Coastal Road, Coasta Oeste
Ciudad de Zamboanga_











_retrato (c) IGwilfred9510_









_retrato (c) IGchuakatherinee_









_retrato (c) IGmariszana_









_retrato (c) IGsexychinito_









_retrato (c) IGthatsdiazkenneth_









_retrato (c) IGborgiecabigas_









_retrato (c) IGanansib0y_









_retrato (c) IGtraveltrilogy_









_retrato (c) IGpaulnathanlam118_









_retrato (c) IGsexychinito_









_retrato (c) IGcade_visuals_

The iconic Zamboanga VINTAS








_retrato (c) IGbeaconstantino_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Series of videos featuring Asia's Latin City - Zamboanga from Canadian Vlogger, Kyle Jennermann.

'World Famous'


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*~+~ Pueblo de Zamboanga* al noche . . . 
































































_retatos (c) Joshua Blue_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*La Pequeña Isla de Sta. Cruz*
_Ciudad de Zamboanga_









_retrato (c) IG: @philipcases_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Golf Beach Park*
_Calarian, Ciudad de Zamboanga_









_retrato (c) IGwilfred9510_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Tourists flocking @ Sta. Cruz's *PINK BEACH*


















_retratos (c) IGellathequiin_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Green Zamboanga City!*

View of the city proper








_retratos (c) IGphilipcases_

View of Zamboanga City's West Coast 








_retratos (c) IGphilipcases_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Día y Noche*

~_Ciudad de Zamboanga, Filipinas_ :kiss:









_retrato (c) IG: @just_naddee_









_retrato (c) IG: @iopener_md_​


----------



## Acer_Cyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*MEME ACERCA DE LEY MARCIAL NA MINDANAO*

​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zamboanga City. :kiss: 









_photo (c) IG: @cedzabala_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_CHAVACANO de Zamboanga_ es un unico clase de lenguaje en continente de Asia. 

Verdad! La Ciudad de Zamboanga es *CIUDAD LATINA DE ASIA*! :kiss:

_________________









www.efe.com

*Zamboanga (Filipinas), 9 Junio 2017 (EFE)*. - El idioma Chabacano, último exponente de la lengua Española en Filipinas, sobrevive a los embates del inglés y el tagalo en la ciudad sureña de Zamboanga gracias al empeño de académicos y medios de comunicación.

:cheers1:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Bienvenidos a Ciudad de Zamboanga!_ :kiss:









_retrato (c) IGajjcabanlong_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*tourism_phl* Pink is always in season in Santa Cruz, Zamboanga. =) #itsmorefuninthephilippines #natgeo #natgeotravel #philippines #mindanao #zamboanga #beaches #travel #tourism (Photo by Rojae Braga)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Zamboanga :cheers:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

~ *La Pequeña Isla de Sta. Cruz
*








_retrato (c) IG: @wheydcman_









_retrato (c) IG: @kissyah_dee_









_retrato (c) IG: @kissyah_dee_​
~ *Merloquet Falls*









_retrato (c) IG: @kimjmanuel_









_retrato (c) IG: @abi.nm_​
~ *Fort Pilar *









_retrato (c) IG: @triptofernando_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Latin City's *Costa Industrial*









_retrato (c) Wendell Ian Galvez_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Oficina de Policia del Ciudad de Zamboanga*

_Chavacano/Spanish_ :kiss:









_retrato (c) IG: @medzar_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Famoso cantadores del ciudad el orijinal *MALDITA*. 






:applause:

In connection with the upcoming *Chavacano Video Music Festival 2017* in Zamboanga City, we dedicate this song to all our fellow Zamboangueños. This video/song is not an entry; it is an expression of our love for Chavacano and how we miss playing music for our hometown. We hope we could share our music to you again! Enjoy! Viva Zamboanga! 

*VERSE *
Corazon mio (Puso ko'y)
Bien dolorido con calor (Sobrang nasasaktan na parang nilalagnat)
Triste por causa lang de amor (Nalulungkot nang dahil lang sa pag-ibig)
Mio cansancia no hay valor (Ang pagod ko'y walang halaga)
Si como ulam pa no hay savor (Kung sa ulam pa, walang lasa)

*REFRAIN:*
Contigo lang iyo ta pensa (Ikaw lang ang nasa isip ko)
No hay mas otro (Wala nang iba)
Contigo lang ta ama (Ikaw lang ang mahal ko)

*CHORUS:*
Hasta ahora yo contigo ta sacrificia (Hanggang ngayon ako'y nahihirapan sa'yo)
Y mas maskin cosa yo muda hinde tu ta gusta (Kahit ano pang bihis ko hindi mo nagugustushan)
Todo manera ya no hay siempre cosa ta pasa (Lahat ng paraan ay ginawa na pero wala pa ring nangyayari)
Quiere yo contigo olvida pero ta sangga lang el corazon de mio (Gusto na kitang makalimutan pero pinipigilan lang ako ng puso ko)

*VERSE*
Sale na casa (Pag alis ko ng bahay)
Usa nuevo camisa bacia agua olor (Isinisuot ko ang bagong damit ko sabay buhos ng pabango)
Si enfrente contigo ta baña na sudor (Pero pag kaharap ka na naliligo ako ng pawis)
Pone comigo atencion por favor (Bigyan mo naman ako ng atensyon)
Para hinde yo volve con dolor (Para hindi ako umuwing nasasaktan)
*REFRAIN
CHORUS

BRIDGE*
Iyo ta tembla cada vez vira tu cara (Nangiginig ako tuwing lumilingon ka)
Ta enferma si tu ta atraca (Nagkakasakit tuwing papalapit ka)
Paquemodo ya lang si queda yo de tu novia (Paano na lang kaya kung maging nobya mo na ako?)
Todol'l dia yo ay desma (Araw araw akong hihimatayin)

Hasta ahora yo contigo ta sacrificia (Hanggang ngayon ako'y nahihirapan sa'yo)
Y mas maskin cosa yo muda hinde tu ta gusta (Kahit ano pang bihis ko hindi mo nagugustushan)
Todo manera ya no hay siempre cosa ta pasa (Lahat ng paraan ay ginawa na pero wala pa ring nangyayari)
Quiere yo contigo olvida pero tormento ya (Gusto kitang kalimutan pero kay hirap na)
Kay hasta ahora yo contigo ta suña - suña (Dahil hanggang ngayon ikaw pa rin laman ng panaginip ko)
Y cada desperta contigo dayun ta busca (Pag gising ko ikaw agad ang hinahanap ko)
Mas ta dura mas malo ta ama mas duele ya (Habang tumatagal mas minamahal kita, mas masakit na)
Taqui yo dol loca na orilla ta llora-llora (Andito ako sa isang tabi umiiyak na parang baliw)

Por causa lang contigo (Nang dahil lang sa'yo)

Na Corazon de mio (Nang dahil sa puso ko)

_Like us on Facebook:_ https://www.facebook.com/unicaofficial 
_Follow us on Twitter:_ https://twitter.com/UNiCAofficial
_Visit our Website:_ https://unicaofficial.wordpress.com​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Aerial View of Zamboanga City & Sta. Cruz Islands. :kiss:


















_Unedited photos (c) Nahc Madayag-diamante Diaz_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Bulevar de Cawa-Cawa*
_Ciudad de Zamboanga
_
Clear waters + Vintas! 









_retrato (c) IG: @promdi_diary_









_retrato (c) IG: @efjel2310_









_retrato (c) IG: @nienlyle_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Real Fuerza de Nuestra Señora del Pilar de Zaragoza*
Ciudad de Zamboanga









_retrato (c) IG: @bbsslvn_









_retrato (c) IG: @wanderemmz_









_retrato (c) IG: @agbak_dxn_









_retrato (c) IG: @iszamrie_

_Viva Nuestra Señiora La Virgen Del Pilar!_








_retrato (c) IG: @iamivydelfab_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

kay:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Bienvenidos a Zamboanga!* We welcome guests entering the city from the East Coast with this colorful arco at the Integrated Bus Terminal (IBT) Overpass in Divisoria. :cheers:

_[Ced Zabala FB]_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mascota de Zamboanga Competition 2017 *with the theme "_Brilliantes_"










_Zamboanga Hermosa Festival FB_

























_Sefi Curada FB_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Regatta de Zamboanga 2017*
*October 8, 2017
*









_retrato (c) IG: @jakeye_








_retrato (c) IG: @imurjemie_








_retrato (c) IG: @gladyse95_







_retrato (c) IG: @beaconstantino_








_retrato (c) IG: @thewinrace_








_retrato (c) IG: @johnreyevans_








_retrato (c) IG: @ckierlechazze_








_retrato (c) IG: @alyn.alar_








_retrato (c) IG: @manggugubert_








_retrato (c) IG: @_








_retrato (c) IG: @thepauchronicles_








_retrato (c) IG: @alden_gil_








_retrato (c) IG: @eazytraveler_








_retrato (c) IG: @chemistravel_








_retrato (c) IG: @ilovepaars_








_retrato (c) IG: @rynjylabayog_








_retrato (c) IG: @rodofu_s_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Viva Nuestra Señora La Virgen Del Pilar!_









_retrato (c) IG: @micowanderlust_









_retrato (c) IG: @gwen_she0820_









_retrato (c) IG: @jaime_tan__









_retrato (c) IG: @iamivydelfab_








_retrato (c) IG: @donnacruzherher_








_retrato (c) IG: @rolandolarena_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nightlife in Asia's Latin City. . .

:dj: :dance:

@_Yubenco Tetuan Party Strip_

















































































































_retrato (c) Th eBureau Gastro Club FB_









_retrato (c) IG: @jhonthe3rd_








_retrato (c) IG: @kenzinatividad_








_retrato (c) IG: @zambocitygovt_








_retrato (c) IG: @zambocitygovt_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_retrato (c) IG: @jing_yeevillagracia_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Gran Isla de Sta. Cruz*
_Ciudad de Zamboanga_

:kiss:









_retrato (c) IG: @nilbertlamata_

The coral responsible for the '*Pink Sand*'








_retrato (c) IG: @amhie_17_








_retrato (c) IG: @amhie_17_








_retrato (c) IG: @happineys_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos, Chuck :cheers:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Vale el Chavacano! Vale el Zamboanga!


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Once Islas* (11 Islands)
_Panubigan-Dita, Ciudad de Zamboanga_

*Isla de Siromon*








_retrato (c) IG: @buddhabanana_








_retrato (c) IG: @buddhabanana_








_retrato (c) IG: @buddhabanana_








_retrato (c) IG: @rob_arsena24_








_retrato (c) IG: @asa_na_pud_si_cocoy_








_retrato (c) IG: @rob_arsena24_








_retrato (c) IG: @hmessilah_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Sandbar_ @ *Pequeña Isla de Sta. Cruz* (Little Sta. Cruz Island)











_retrato (c) IG: @ktolent1_








_retrato (c) IG: @jkmsalacup_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zamboanga City Night lights 









_IG: @jcgaitano_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Feliz Navidad a todos!_ :kiss:

El *Ayuntamiento del Ciudad de Zamboanga* este tiempo de Pascua.









_retrato (c) IG: @shutterbugzc_








_retrato (c) IG: @jonx_jongko_








_retrato (c) IG: @shutterbugzc_








_retrato (c) IG: @bethbangcal_








_retrato (c) IG: @imzdcruz_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Isla Pequeña de Sta. Cruz*








_retrato (c) IG: @langyawtravel_








_retrato (c) IG: @jubajulbs_








_retrato (c) IG: @raqydoodledoo_

#PETMALU!!!








_retrato (c) IG: @dreiy27_








_retrato (c) IG: @arlynsheaven_

Very near the city! 








_retrato (c) IG: @jazelvillapaz_

*PINKISH BEACH!*








_retrato (c) IG: @jazelvillapaz_

Lagoon Tour..








_retrato (c) IG: @relsernero_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

:cheers1:









_retrato (c) IG: @zambocitygovt_

Fortaleza del Pilar








_retrato (c) IG: @mr.juan.paolo_

Paseo del Mar








_retrato (c) IG: @asa_na_pud_si_cocoy_​


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

El trafico na ciudad. 









_retrato (c) IG: @jdrse_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

:kiss:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Ciudad de Zamboanga* y el *Pequeña Isla de Sta. Cruz*









_retrato (c) IG: @cm.mdl_

The island paradise up-close. 








_retrato (c) IG: @waynehamac_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

El dos paraiso del Ciudad de Zamboanga..

*Las Islas de Sta. Cruz*!

:drool:


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Vistas del Pueblo*

Luces del pueblo visible sale na Lantawan Grassland.








_retrato (c) IG: @moouxe_

Vista del urbano expancion del ciudad para na este.








_retrato (c) IG: @valerievlog_

Vista del ciudad sale na mar.








_retrato (c) IG: @ray.mndz_

Vista del ciudad sale na entrada del lagoon na Gran Isla de Sta. Cruz








_retrato (c) IG: @trishaaguilar__


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Pueblo de Zamboanga_









_retrato (c) IG: @herventoot_








_retrato (c) IG: @lakwatsero_








_retrato (c) IG: @jrcejessa_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Cosa ya de bien vale! 



*Pink Beach ~ Great Sta. Cruz Island*
Zamboanga City, PHILIPPINES









_retrato (c) IG: @pixoto.travel_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*PINK BEACH - Great Sta. Cruz Island*

_ZAMBOANGA CITY_, Philippines









_retrato (c) IG: @planet_sev_








_retrato (c) IG: @planet_sev_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Isla de Siromon*
*Once Islas *, _Ciudad de Zamboanga_









_retrato (c) IG: @berniespinosa_

*PINK ISLAND*
_Ciudad de Zamboanga, Filipinas_








_retrato (c) IG: @jah.reyes_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Marcian Garden Hotel_ y _ Azenith Royale Hotel_
_Avenida Gobernador Camins, Ciudad de Zamboanga_









_retrato (c) IG: @yannaingkoh
_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*El maravillosa Pueblo del Zamboanga*









_retrato (c) IG: @katherinews0825_








_retrato (c) IG: @aimeealiga_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*El ciudad al noche*

*Pueblo*








_retrato (c) IG: @i.am.gracieful_

*Cawa-Cawa Blvd.*








_retrato (c) IG: @joe_lacerona58_








_retrato (c) IG: @joe_lacerona58_








_retrato (c) IG: @joe_lacerona58_

*Paseo del Mar*








_retrato (c) IG: @joe_lacerona58_








_retrato (c) IG: @joe_lacerona58_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bien vale el puesta de sol na Ciudad de Zamboanga. :uh:









_retrato (c) IG: @markpimiento_








_retrato (c) IG: @maidane.m_








_retrato (c) IG: @thisfairuz_


----------



## Polester (Dec 28, 2008)

LMS Gamers Playstation Hub is now open. Located at G/F-Annex Mendoza Bldg/Dona Vicenta Bldg. Gov. Lim Ave. cor. Pilar St.,Z.C. 
This is the first and only exclusive PlayStation Hub in the City.


----------



## Polester (Dec 28, 2008)

Games Available


----------



## Polester (Dec 28, 2008)

Games available include Tekken, NBA, Injustice2, Street fighter, Marvel vs Capcom and Dragonball.


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Virgin Forest/Watershed* + *Grassland* + *City* (w/ building) - *White Sand Beach* (Little Santa Cruz Island) + *Sea*

What a perfect combination in Zamboanga City, Philippines. 








_retrato (c) IG: @ricggalvez_

The cove. 








_retrato (c) IG: @faujeetaji_

*Chavacano*/Spanish. 








_retrato (c) IG: @uyang10_

Tourism Boom @ *Pink Island* 








_retrato (c) IG: @kadirblue_

*Vinta* = ZAMBOANGA








_retrato (c) IG: @nico_anonuevo_

Wow Zamboanga!  Perfecto! :drool:








_retrato (c) IG: @jesseanndy_








_retrato (c) IG: @aubrey_salvador_

Sandbar @ Isla Siromon, Once Islas








_retrato (c) IG: @iamawaknd_

Morning jog @ Cawa-Cawa Baywalk








_retrato (c) IG: @amarkjabarani_

The Sunset Traffic








_retrato (c) IG: @tennyldehm_

Colorful Ride.








_retrato (c) IG: @asa_na_pud_si_cocoy_


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

My GF is Filipina, and i hope she takes me one day to see your beautiful country.. saludos!


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Ciudad de Zamboanga_ was featured in PAL's Mabuhay Magazine (February 2018)









_retrato (c) IG: @estancabigas_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Este el lenguaje Chavacano de Zamboanga.  









_retrato (c) IG: @cmzbracampaignproject_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Another newly discovered paradise in Asia's Latin City. :kiss:

__________________

_presenting....._


~ _*Las Cinco Islas*_
Barrio de Tumitus, Ciudad de Zamboanga


































































































_retratos (c) Norwin Detalla, The Eye Opener Photography_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Another newly discovered paradise in Asia's Latin City. :kiss:

__________________

_presenting....._


~ _*Las Cinco Islas*_
Barrio de Tumitus, Ciudad de Zamboanga


































































































_retratos (c) Norwin Detalla, The Eye Opener Photography_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hidden White Sand Beaches of *Sacol Island* waiting to be discovered.. :cheers: 

More _breathtaking beaches_ to be uncovered soon..









_retrato (c) IG: @radziation_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_Noel Amata FB_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

Interesting cloud formation the other day.. 









_retrato (c) IG: @greeeeeeeennnn_








_retrato (c) IG: @childofwanderph_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_retrato (c) IG: @langfocus_






Very interesting comments from people upon listening to a Zamboangueño Chavacano News:


*As a Portuguese speaker, I could understand more of the video than I thought I would!* Of course, the Phillipino vocabulary and the phrasal structure make the comprehension more difficult, but still. Amazing video! Creole languages are always so interesting to know about!

*Sounds vaguely Portuguese-like to me*, my brain was at times saying: *"Brazilian"*, but of course it is a misidentification, yet there must be something to it because it is a very insistent perception.

*I actually belive that there are a lot of Galician influence in Chavacano too.* They say "_na casa_" and not "_en el casa_". Or maybe, the variety of Spanish that was used as a superstrate was that form when Galician and Castillian weren't yet totally defined. Also, where is "_onde_" and not "_dónde_".

I have a Chavacano officemate who I asked if he can understood Spanish well. I was quite surprised when he said he *can relate more to Portuguese than Spanish*.

*As a native from Spain I'd say I understood maybe 70% of the words but more like 90% of the message.* Some of the words are English so that also helped. It seems it would be really fast to pick up.

*I understand most of that video you linked easily (french/spanish guy here), maybe around 80-90% of it*, although theres a lot of english tossed in there so I probably would understand less of a family conversation than I do the news. Now I really want to go there, thanks for your video!
As native Castilian-speaker (i.e. "Spanish-speaker") I only understand fragments: isolated words or phrases. Furthermore they sound "*Brazilian*" to me, sometimes even with a *Romanian feeling* of "close but way too exotic". You mentioned that it has Mexican influences (and "tomar" should be one of them) but the accent to my ears is much more like South American (*Argentinan-like* but *sounds a lot like Portuguese* for some reason at times).

muy interesante, no tenía idea de que existiera este idioma
Chabacano pareci fácil...
In Mexico (At least in Guadalajara), "chabacano" is our name for "apricot"
*Native Spanish speaker here.* I watched the video of the Chavacano tv program. *I understood around 70% of what they said.* Also, it's quite evident how English loan words have entered the language. Thanks for the video, Paul. Good job as alway
Very interesting ! *I'm from Colombia and I could understand at least 80% of what the host and the reporters said* but when the interviewed people were speaking (Tagalog) I barely got the context hahahahaha. I wish the Philippines hadn't lost their Spanish heritage or at least they would have kept using the Spanish language with more influence as a second language, perhaps :3

Saludos a los Filipinos que me logren entender 
If there is something to be said about a national language called Filipino it should have been Chavacano which is a natural evolution to a unitary language given time. It is tragic that a minority language called Tagalog has become the fictive national language by fiat from tagalog lawmakers dominating the legal system.
I wish Filipinos still speak Spanish to these days. Many Filipinos dont want to speak Spanish because they have been brainwashed in schools saying that the Spanish Language of the oppressors and evil. I hope President Duterte makes Spanish as the official language again.
Para mi *suena como portugués, español y podría ser catalán* o algo así jajaja
I'm Spanish and for me it *sounds more like Portuguese*.
@Carlos:* a mí también me suena a portugués, brasileño incluso.* No sé por qué, debe ser el acento porque las palabras que soy capaz de discernir son claramente castellanas.
wow, *I can't believe that I could understand what people were saying in the video, chavacano creol is really similar to spanish.* I'm a native Spanish speaker,* I'm from Dominican republic* "The second largest island in the Caribbean" and I started learning English in 2016, I also noticed that Chavacano has a lot of English words such as Christmas shoppers, police man and others, so Chavacano has Spanish, English and native philippines languages's vocabulary as well, I loved it, it's awesome how human beings create new forms to communicate each other anywhere. I really liked this video, thank you for teaching us new things in each video.

After clicking the link, *I was amazed by how much I could understand Chavacano.* As a native Spanish and English speaker studying French, I found this easier to understand than any other romance language, even Portuguese which is very similar to Spanish.* I could understand about 80% of what they were saying, which is quite astonishing concidering that this is the first time I've heard the language.*

I'm from Argentina and, DAMN, *i understand at least 60% of their words*.
I watched the video, and, actually, I could understand the main idea or each new (*I am peruvian*)
I really hope one day Spanish or at least, the creole language of Chavacano, grow up in the Philippines as in the past was.
*I am from Uruguay* and upon watching the video you've linked in the description, *I'm surprised as to how much I understood! Now I really wanna learn Chavacano* but I'm afraid there might be little to no resources :/

I watched the video for about 5 minutes, and *I gotta say that I could understand a lot of words they were saying.* I thought it would be like listening to Jamaican patois (which I don't quite understand myself) or to some extent like Haitian creole (which I'm better with than the former), but *I was surprised at how much I could understand.* But I reckon it's because I was watching the news and not listening to an everyday conversation.
Btw, chabacano, at least in my area of Mexico, is the word for apricot, so this language is named apricot to my ears hahaha.

*I'm from Ecuador,* and *I understand a loooot of the video*. I feel like if i study for a 6 months-1year period, i can be fluent in chavacano like a native
That Chavacano newscast was surreal. I immagine this is what it´s like speaking French and hearing Hatian Creole. I could understand words and get what they were talking about, but I lacked the grammatical knowledge to understand the intricacies of what it was about. It´s like, I heard words and phrases like ¨el día antes de pascua¨, ´el policía¨, and ´iglesia católica¨. Strange.
As a Mexican I could understand the general idea of the sentences of the video you linked but many words and short phrases were impossible to decipher. However, it's so similar to Spanish that I think that if I went to any of the Chavacano speaking regions I could get used to it really easily, in a matter of a couple of days. *I would say that my general understanding of Chavacano was around 65-70%*.

As you mentioned, *Chavacano is more similar to Mexican Spanish in pronuntiation*, but something that caught me offguard is that Chavacano has a lot of English words mixed right into it (full alert status, Christmas shoppers, Christmas sale, backrider, truck; all said in the first minute of the video).
you forgot to mention that *chavacano uses a lot of suffixes -ao for some of its verbs, which might be influenced by Portuguese* that used to be a lingua franca in some parts of the Indonesian archipelago, that is near Mindanao long time ago
I remember working back in the call center, next to the Spanish speaking agents who are Chavacanos. All of them briefly studied Spanish to correct how they construct sentences. It was fascinating back then,
*I'm Dominican*, and *I did understood the news pretty much like 85%* except for when the police talked fast and only a few words I understood.
I speak Spanish. After watching that clip in the description, it's simultaneously so similar and so foreign..
Wow, Spanish is my first language and I can understand a lot of chavacano. It's just amazing the way languages work and change in order to be more useful for their speakers.
While I was an intern in a government hospital in Manila, we had a pediatric patient from Zamboanga who spoke only Chavacano and couldn't understand Tagalog or English. The only person able to communicate with him was one of the residents who came from a mestizo family who spoke Spanish at home and went to a school that had Spanish as a subject. She said she just had to simplify her Spanish and add some Tagalog words and she could generally get her message across. She herself had no problem understanding Chavacano probably because she was exposed to both of its root languages.

I had the pleasure of meeting a Chavacano speaker in Manila about 2 years ago.
I'm 1st Gen American (parents are from Guatemala). I got in his taxi while I was speaking to my mom in Spanish, and after I hung up he started speaking to me in Chavacano. He understood my completely and I understood him because I also have learned some Tagalog. 
It was a very interesting and rare experience.
*When I show YouTube news videos in Chavacano to people in Mexico they can follow and understand the news broadcast without difficulty.*
Mexican here. The video you posted sounded very like a more "understandable" verison of portuguese for us. Even the accent was portuguese-like. BTW here in Mexico 'Chabacano' means apricot
Chabacano is fruit... at least in Mexico, it has no connotation of vulgarity whatsoever
*As an Italian who speaks no Spanish, I understood every word coming from Spanish in Chavacano. It feels good when it happens*

*I’m a native Spanish speaker from Venezuela and I could understand around 70% of the video*, I picked up some sentences plus some key words to understand the whole content. Very interesting! Thank you for this awesome video!

These comments just proves that Chavacano can be understood by *MOST* of Spanish, Portuguese-speaking people contrary to what other Filipinos (non-Chavacanos) keep on spreading all these time that it cannot be understood by Spanish-speaking people. :lol: 

_VIVA CHAVACANO!_  :kiss:

I love how fascinated they are with Chavacano.


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Onse Islas*
_Ciudad de Zamboanga_

*Pink Sand* @ Isla Siromon? 








_retrato (c) IG: @katherinews0825_

Star Fish invasion @ Isla Siromon








_retrato (c) IG: @grindqueen_22_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

_retrato (c) IG: @tourism_phl_


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

~ _*Paseo del Mar*_

Alfresco restos 








_retrato (c) IG: @gerardsantos_md_

Centro Latino _(Convention Center)_








_retrato (c) IG: @gerardsantos_md_

*Pink Beach* Ferry Port








_retrato (c) IG: @gerardsantos_md
_

~ *El Pueblo Latino de Zamboanga*

El Ayuntamiento y Plaza Rizal








_retrato (c) IG: @_juren_








_retrato (c) IG: @vanvincent_








_retrato (c) IG: @its_me_mikeey_








_retrato (c) IG: @matttiongson_

_Real Fuerza de Nuestra Señora del Pilar de Zaragoza_ (built in *1635*)








_retrato (c) IG: @gerardsantos_md_


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

Danish Vlogger goes to the Philippines' Solo Backpacking Capital


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBtBH8fOHr4j/


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello Summer!


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBwYjmOABAew/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBwBhyoYg8ie/


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127438888987811840
The Fort Pilar


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

Famed Food Vlogger Erwan Heusaff explores Zamboanga City:


He was able to translate the Spanish-based creole, Chavacano to English perfectly. Bravo Erwan! (He is Half French/Filipino)

​[watch @ 8:11 onwards]



He mentioned in the last part of the video that Zamboanga is one of his 'FAVORITE CITIES'.







__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBxj4Na7DY1a/


Him featuring the city and its multitude uniqueness and diversity will surely entice other vloggers to explore this untapped part of the Philippines.


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBxhE-ZlBy4A/


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

DIVE SAFARI 

Rich Sea life at Once Islas (11 Islands)


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBxpofaYjkSH/


















































Zamboanga City's added Tourist draw.

There's absolutely more to discover in Zamboanga than what you only know of it.


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

A Chavacana with her Mexican friend


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

The only Spanish-based creole in Asia. ASIAN SPANISH?


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

There seems to be a growing interest by Spanish speakers towards Chavacano nowadays and it is definitely rising.


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

Chavacano also has Italian, Portuguese, Nahuatl (Aztec language in Central Mexico), Bahasa words in its vocabulary.

wow! definitely a multi-faceted language of its own.






No wonder in another video discussing the origins of Chavacano, a lot of Italians and Portuguese commented that they understand the language for some reason. For Portuguese, those of Brazil understand the most. So fascinating! Is it Philippines' universal language? Understood to some degree by locals and foreigners alike? 

Nahuatl in Chavacano just shows how the language traces its origins and how it has evolve as we all know today. You really wonder how a historic Aztec language in Mexico made its vocabulary into Chavacano.


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBx6R6FCpu5h/


----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Mi Vida (Dec 24, 2012)




----------

